# [Official] Forza Horizon 3 Information & Discussion Thread



## zealord

Looking forward to it !


----------



## TheBadBull

Yuss I've always loved forza, the fact that it was xbox exclusive kept me away from it for years.

I recognize the bad sides of games on windows store, but god damn it take my money


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBadBull*
> 
> Yuss I've always loved forza, the fact that it was xbox exclusive kept me away from it for years.
> 
> I recognize the bad sides of games on windows store, but god damn it take my money


It is a shame they won't want to put it on Steam, but you are right. This is going to be a day 1 purchase for me.


----------



## andrews2547

Here is some leaked gameplay, enjoy it while it lasts.


----------



## rainzor

Is there any word on cross platform multiplayer? Is it even possible?


----------



## everlast4291987

Is anybody excited about the Auction House.

PLAY THE AUCTION HOUSE
Find rare cars and incredible works of art by the most talented creators in the Forza Community.

Also you I found a few more cars
Forza Horizon 3 VIP members receive five exclusive VIP cars, the 2016 Lamborghini Aventador LP750-4 SV, 2016 Koenigsegg Regera, 2015 Ferrari F12tdf, 2015 Ultima Evolution Coupe 1020, and 2015 Ford Falcon GT F 351.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rainzor*
> 
> Is there any word on cross platform multiplayer? Is it even possible?


Yes, it's been confirmed.


----------



## andrews2547

Here is another leaked gameplay footage.


----------



## zealord

OH BOY I NEED THIS






so amazing. I wish I was rich


----------



## andrews2547

I doubt the final game is going to have support for the D-BOX. It's most likely going to be like a couple of years ago where they had a triple screen demo for Forza 6(?) which wasn't in the final game.


----------



## andrews2547

I've updated the OP to include the first 150 confirmed cars.


----------



## andrews2547

An update of the map has been added to the OP. This is probably the last fanmade one put together from official demos before they show the full map.

I will update the car list as well once they announce all of them.


----------



## Duality92

Will it be more simulation like the Forza (non-horizon) series, or more arcade like the first? (didn't play the second)


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> Will it be more simulation like the Forza (non-horizon) series, or more arcade like the first? (didn't play the second)


I haven't played any Horizon games, but people who have played Horizon 3 at gaming conventions have said that the handling is very similar to Horizon 2, which is similar to the first one.

Forza Motorsport - Simcade

Forza Horizon - Arcade


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> I haven't played any Horizon games, but people who have played Horizon 3 at gaming conventions have said that the handling is very similar to Horizon 2, which is similar to the first one.
> 
> Forza Motorsport - Simcade
> Forza Horizon - Arcade


T_T


----------



## andrews2547

Yeah, I would have prefered simcade as well. There is a huge gap in the market for a simcade/simulator open world racer.


----------



## andrews2547

System requirements have finally been released.

CPU: i7 3820 @ 3.6GHz

GPU: nVidia GTX 970/nVidia GTX 1060 or AMD R9 290X/AMD RX 480

VRAM: 4GB

RAM: 12GB

HDD: 55GB

Windows Version: Windows Anniversary Edition 64-bit 14393.101

Note: These are *not *the minimum specs needed. These are the recommended specs.

Also for the first time in a Forza game, the Halo Warthog is a drivable vehicle


----------



## TheBadBull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> RAM: 12GB


I knew it was going to happen.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBadBull*
> 
> I knew it was going to happen.


It's not minimum, 8GB should be fine. A lot of games recommend you have 25-50% extra RAM based on what the game uses. When Forza Apex, I rarely went over 8GB usage with a ton of programs running in the background. I'm more concerned with the CPU and GPU requirements.


----------



## TheBadBull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheBadBull*
> 
> I knew it was going to happen.
> 
> 
> 
> It's not minimum, 8GB should be fine. A lot of games recommend you have 25-50% extra RAM based on what the game uses. When Forza Apex, I rarely went over 8GB usage with a ton of programs running in the background. I'm more concerned with the CPU and GPU requirements.
Click to expand...

ok yeah I didn't even look all that closely at cpu and gpu req's

That's pretty brutal.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBadBull*
> 
> ok yeah I didn't even look all that closely at cpu and gpu req's
> 
> That's pretty brutal.


You'll be fine. At the very worst, you will maybe have to get more RAM which isn't that expensive these days.


----------



## TheBadBull

Hey, at least I have enough VRAM


----------



## andrews2547

I've update the OP with the full car list. Here is the promotional poster which includes all the cars.










I'm not really a fan of them showing it like this though. It makes the car list look much smaller than it is, but there are 356 cars there.


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> I've update the OP with the full car list. Here is the promotional poster which includes all the cars.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not really a fan of them showing it like this though. It makes the car list look much smaller than it is, but there are 356 cars there.


Just makes me think too many of those cars are red, lol


----------



## andrews2547

A free demo should be available on both Xbox One and Windows 10 on the 12th of this month. This hasn't been confirmed or denied by Turn10 or Playground Games.

The leaked date for the demo release comes from a photo GAME Preston uploaded to Twitter.

https://twitter.com/GAMEPreston/status/769085801460293632/photo/1


----------



## SoloCamo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> A free demo should be available on both Xbox One and Windows 10 on the 12th of this month. This hasn't been confirmed or denied by Turn10 or Playground Games.
> 
> The leaked date for the demo release comes from a photo GAME Preston uploaded to Twitter.
> 
> https://twitter.com/GAMEPreston/status/769085801460293632/photo/1


Thanks, looking forward to this. Really enjoy the forza series but haven't really touched it besides Forza 4 on 360, Forza Horizon (1) on 360 and apex of course. If it runs like Apex does s 290x is more than enough for 1440p and can do 4k as well if you don't mind dips under 60 here and there.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoloCamo*
> 
> Thanks, looking forward to this. Really enjoy the forza series but haven't really touched it besides Forza 4 on 360, Forza Horizon (1) on 360 and apex of course. If it runs like Apex does s 290x is more than enough for 1440p and can do 4k as well if you don't mind dips under 60 here and there.


Well, Forza Apex is a circuit racer that doesn't have that many trees and such. Forza Horizon 3 does have rainforests. I personally don't think it will run "as well" as Apex, but a 290X will definitely be enough for 1440p. Probably not maxed out though. The system requirements in the OP are for 1080p ultra at 60fps I believe.


----------



## andrews2547

Here's the list of wheels supported at launch on the PC.

· Logitech G27 Racing Wheel
· Logitech G25 Racing Wheel
· Logitech G29 Racing Wheel
· Logitech MOMO Force Feedback Racing Wheel
· Thrustmaster T300RS
· Thrustmaster T500 RS Gaming Wheel
· Logitech G920 Xbox One Wheel
· Thrustmaster T150
· Thrustmaster TX Xbox One Wheel
· Thrustmaster TMX Xbox One Wheel
· Thrustmaster RGT Force Feedback Racing Wheel

They are going to support more wheels in future updates.

http://forzamotorsport.net/en-us/news/fm6a_wheel_support


----------



## chantruong

My Triple Monitors are Ready!







Now I just need to get a racing wheel.


----------



## andrews2547

The release for the demo has been confirmed for the 12th of this month.

https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/store/p/forza-horizon-3-demo/bw7nnj22szrr

I'm slightly worried with that. It says it's available on Xbox One, but not PC like it does for the full game.


----------



## TheBadBull

Just a couple of gameplay pics from some event. Nice to see some of the utes though


----------



## andrews2547

As long as the Holden Commodore VL BT-1 is in there and it can be painted yellow, it's going to be a good game.


----------



## andrews2547

The soundtrack has been announced.

http://iris.theaureview.com/exclusive-forza-horizon-3s-complete-tracklist-features-chet-faker-1200-techniques-and-more/


----------



## andrews2547

The demo has been released for Xbox One. No word on the PC demo, but I'm guessing it should be released tomorrow alongside Xbox Play Anywhere.


----------



## andrews2547

Update on the PC demo, and it's not looking good.

Quote:


> *PC Demo Update*
> 
> We know fans are curious about the state of a Windows 10 PC demo for Forza Horizon 3. A standalone "Forza Horizon 3" PC demo will be released sometime after launch. We invite all players who are eager to play Forza on PC to try "Forza Motorsport 6: Apex", available now in the Windows 10 Store for free. The Windows 10 version of "Forza Horizon 3" has been built in lockstep with our learnings from "Forza Motorsport 6: Apex", which just released out of Beta last week and added wheel support. We're dedicated to bringing the quality and innovation our fans expect from Forza to the PC, and we're confident players will have a fantastic experience with "Forza Horizon 3" at launch.


http://forzamotorsport.net/en-us/news/FH3_Demo_Announce

So no demo until after FH3 is released. I just hope Microsoft has a refund policy. I don't want to spend £80 on a game that I can't run and won't be able to run until Q3-Q4 2017 at best. I could look at PC reviews before buying it, but that won't be able to tell me if I'm able to run it properly just because some guy with a 6700K and GTX 1080 can.


----------



## SoloCamo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Update on the PC demo, and it's not looking good.
> http://forzamotorsport.net/en-us/news/FH3_Demo_Announce
> 
> So no demo until after FH3 is released. I just hope Microsoft has a refund policy. I don't want to spend £80 on a game that I can't run and won't be able to run until Q3-Q4 2017 at best. I could look at PC reviews before buying it, but that won't be able to tell me if I'm able to run it properly just because some guy with a 6700K and GTX 1080 can.


I thought they were launching horizon 3 on pc the same date as xbone? How can you release a demo after?









I'll wait. While Forza Apex runs well this is an odd way to go about it and I don't quite trust that the performance is where it needs to be.


----------



## andrews2547

They didn't have any problems running it at 4K 60fps on a 6700K and GTX 1080 IIRC, so the delay in the PC demo could be down to something technical with Play Anywhere, or they weren't able to help nVidia and AMD to finish the drivers for FH3 in time. I do hope it's as optimized as Apex. If it is, there shouldn't be any problems for a lot of people.


----------



## chantruong

Do I need Xbox Live Gold to download the demo? My membership expired and I tried but couldn't download it.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chantruong*
> 
> Do I need Xbox Live Gold to download the demo? My membership expired and I tried but couldn't download it.


Which platform? If PC, there is no demo available yet which is why you can't download it. If Xbox One, you either need XBL Gold or wait 2 weeks. I may be wrong though, I don't have an Xbox One.


----------



## chantruong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Which platform? If PC, there is no demo available yet which is why you can't download it. If Xbox One, you either need XBL Gold or wait 2 weeks. I may be wrong though, I don't have an Xbox One.


On Xbox One. I guess I will wait to until it comes out on console. Not sure when this will come out on PC but I will be ready.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chantruong*
> 
> On Xbox One. I guess I will wait to until it comes out on console. Not sure when this will come out on PC but I will be ready.


PC release date is the same as the Xbone release date, 27th of Sept. Make sure you buy it digitally if you want Play Anywhere (you only need to buy one copy, you will be able to download and install it on both Windows 10 and Xbox) and make sure you have Windows 10 Anniversary Edition installed. It's a DX12 exclusive game so it won't work on Windows 8.1 or previous. I'm not sure why it's not available on pre-Anniversary Edition of Windows 10, but upgrading to that is free and easy if you already have Windows 10 installed.


----------



## chantruong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> PC release date is the same as the Xbone release date, 27th of Sept. Make sure you buy it digitally if you want Play Anywhere (you only need to buy one copy, you will be able to download and install it on both Windows 10 and Xbox) and make sure you have Windows 10 Anniversary Edition installed. It's a DX12 exclusive game so it won't work on Windows 8.1 or previous. I'm not sure why it's not available on pre-Anniversary Edition of Windows 10, but upgrading to that is free and easy if you already have Windows 10 installed.


Sweet. +REP for letting me know about play anywhere.


----------



## Azefore

Hope we got some more members planning to play this ^^


----------



## MocoIMO

Sub'd. Updating to anniversary edition right now so I can DL the game to PC but have it preloaded on X1 for anyone that will be on both.

Gamertag is n1tsuj x


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MocoIMO*
> 
> Sub'd. Updating to anniversary edition right now so I can DL the game to PC but have it preloaded on X1 for anyone that will be on both.
> 
> Gamertag is n1tsuj x


You do have a digital copy on Xbox One, right?

The physical copy doesn't come with Play Anywhere.


----------



## MocoIMO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> You do have a digital copy on Xbox One, right?
> 
> The physical copy doesn't come with Play Anywhere.


Digital Ult edition, can we only dl on pc on release date?


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MocoIMO*
> 
> Digital Ult edition, can we only dl on pc on release date?


I watched the 3 hour live stream last night from the devs and all they said about the PC version is "you will be able to pre-load it before the release date"

They didn't say exactly when.


----------



## MocoIMO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> I watched the 3 hour live stream last night from the devs and all they said about the PC version is "you will be able to pre-load it before the release date"
> 
> They didn't say exactly when.


Good ole microsoft







thanks fo the info


----------



## Azefore

They mentioned they had the Xbox version done earlier simply because of needing to have the build finalized for the physical disc as well. I figure 2 days preload time is decent enough if it comes out tomorrow.

Almost bought a wheel for this release and to use on other PC titles but was reading using RSB and LSB is a no go on wheels so no functioning horn, reverse view and more than a few people mentioned the terrible force feedback profile of the game in the demo version.

Will have to wait to see what it's like post-launch.


----------



## andrews2547

The PC pre-load is now available. It's a 49.04GB download.


----------



## Azefore

Many reports of the pre-load being defunct on some users' systems. I'm included in the bunch, a community rep has responded that they're investigating it.


----------



## andrews2547

I've heard that as well. I'm guessing the servers are overloaded.


----------



## Azefore

Yah I'm not worried about it, if it works for others then obviously the store is fine, probably a hiccup on the back end. Had so many people complaining about it especially in the twitch livestreams it nauseating.

Got my X1 preloaded already so there's that too.


----------



## MocoIMO

I just have the "manage" option right now. Hopefully they'll sort everything out before launch.


----------



## Azefore

Game download fixed and downloading for me now, gg T10/PG


----------



## andrews2547

PC graphics settings



















It's basically the same as Apex which is to be expected.


----------



## LeadbyFaith21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MocoIMO*
> 
> I just have the "manage" option right now. Hopefully they'll sort everything out before launch.


Go to your library on the Windows Store and you should be able to download it from there.


----------



## MocoIMO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LeadbyFaith21*
> 
> Go to your library on the Windows Store and you should be able to download it from there.


It auto downloaded this morning when I checked for updates


----------



## andrews2547

If you have the ultimate edition on PC or Xbox One, you should be able to play it now. If not, you will have to wait until Tuesday.

The game does unlock at 00:00 local time.


----------



## di inferi

Have the deluxe edition pre-loaded on my Xbox; but, no download link to be seen _anywhere_ on Windows 10. Already talked to customer service who didn't know anything and put a 1 star review on the store. Hopefully that is fixed before launch; I will bug cs again.

Does anyone know if crossfire will be supported?


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *di inferi*
> 
> Have the deluxe edition pre-loaded on my Xbox; but, no download link to be seen anywhere on Windows 10. Already talked to customer service who didn't know anything and put a 1 star review on the store. Hopefully that is fixed before launch; I will bug cs again.
> 
> Does anyone know if crossfire will be supported?


The download link should be on the Microsoft Store page.


----------



## di inferi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> The download link *should be* on the Microsoft Store page.


Yup. Isn't.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *di inferi*
> 
> Yup. Isn't.


Do you have the latest drivers installed?

Forza Apex wouldn't let me download it until I updated my drivers.


----------



## di inferi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Do you have the latest drivers installed?
> 
> Forza Apex wouldn't let me download it until I updated my drivers.


That was it; just Windows updates. They really want me up to date apparently.


----------



## mrgnex

Sorry if this is a stupid question but if I obtain a key that I can activate on the Xbox, will I get the PC copy as well? Or do I *need* to buy it in the store?


----------



## di inferi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgnex*
> 
> Sorry if this is a stupid question but if I obtain a key that I can activate on the Xbox, will I get the PC copy as well? Or do I *need* to buy it in the store?


You buy access to both.

I purchased an 'Xbox One code' from the Microsoft Store on my browser. I was able to download it on my Xbox and through the Microsoft store app on Windows 10. Just make sure the accounts are the same and you are updated.


----------



## Seyumi

Does anyone know what the "framerate smoothing" option is? My guess is it'll dynamically lower the resolution and/or settings to maintain the FPS? Assuming I'd want to turn this off for max details? One quote I saw:

"Slightly more mysterious are the 'framerate smoothing' and 'dynamic optimization' options, with the latter reportedly enabling the game to maintain a steady framerate by cutting out any superfluous graphics along the way.

In regards to framerate smoothing, user speculation suggests it may (in the words of forum poster dr_rus) "buffer frames to smooth out the hitches", but no-one seems entirely sure."


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgnex*
> 
> Sorry if this is a stupid question but if I obtain a key that I can activate on the Xbox, will I get the PC copy as well? Or do I *need* to buy it in the store?


If it's a digital copy, then it doesn't matter where you redeem it, as long as you use the same account on both Xbox and PC.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seyumi*
> 
> Does anyone know what the "framerate smoothing" option is? My guess is it'll dynamically lower the resolution and/or settings to maintain the FPS? Assuming I'd want to turn this off for max details? One quote I saw:
> 
> "Slightly more mysterious are the 'framerate smoothing' and 'dynamic optimization' options, with the latter reportedly enabling the game to maintain a steady framerate by cutting out any superfluous graphics along the way.
> 
> In regards to framerate smoothing, user speculation suggests it may (in the words of forum poster dr_rus) "buffer frames to smooth out the hitches", but no-one seems entirely sure."


I think frame rate smoothing is dynamic graphics settings. I may be wrong.


----------



## mrgnex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *di inferi*
> 
> You buy access to both.
> 
> I purchased an 'Xbox One code' from the Microsoft Store on my browser. I was able to download it on my Xbox and through the Microsoft store app on Windows 10. Just make sure the accounts are the same and you are updated.


Thank you!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> If it's a digital copy, then it doesn't matter where you redeem it, as long as you use the same account on both Xbox and PC.
> I think frame rate smoothing is dynamic graphics settings. I may be wrong.


Thanks! I will buy it then!


----------



## Seyumi

Wow Forza Horizon 3 with 4k 60FPS and max PC settings is quite epic since I've been playing Forza since the original. Never thought this day would come. I can confirm though you need a moderately overclocked Titan X Pascal just to maintain 60FPS minimum with 2x MSAA and no FXAA since that's redundant. Putting it up to 4x or 8x MSAA may dip it below 60FPS but there's no visual difference really with such a high res. I took off my GPU overclock and the game was constantly hitting 99% usage and dipping slightly below 60FPS but never saw a dip once overclocked. The game also only appears to use 2 CPU cores in game but all on loading and stuff.

EDIT: nevermind it uses all 4 of my cores


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seyumi*
> 
> Wow Forza Horizon 3 with 4k 60FPS and max PC settings is quite epic since I've been playing Forza since the original. Never thought this day would come. I can confirm though you need a moderately overclocked Titan X Pascal just to maintain 60FPS minimum with 2x MSAA and no FXAA since that's redundant. Putting it up to 4x or 8x MSAA may dip it below 60FPS but there's no visual difference really with such a high res. I took off my GPU overclock and the game was constantly hitting 99% usage and dipping slightly below 60FPS but never saw a dip once overclocked. The game also only appears to use 2 CPU cores in game but all on loading and stuff.


What sort of performance do you get when the frame rate cap off?

I imagine the CPU usage depends on the GPU usage. I have a pretty weak CPU paired with an okay GPU right now and Apex uses all 4 of my cores at almost 100%. A lot of people did report that Apex only used 2 of their cores, but all of them had a much better setup than me.


----------



## Seyumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> What sort of performance do you get when the frame rate cap off?
> 
> I imagine the CPU usage depends on the GPU usage. I have a pretty weak CPU paired with an okay GPU right now and Apex uses all 4 of my cores at almost 100%. A lot of people did report that Apex only used 2 of their cores, but all of them had a much better setup than me.


Ok I take 1 thing back. It uses all 4 CPU cores. The game is a bit weird I think if you alt-tab out of the game and stuff it messes with the game a bit I had to restart to see all 4 cores working. I do have a monstrous 5.0Ghz overclock but I've never seen the game (so far) use more than 4 cores past 50% yet. I took off Vsync and I was averaging about 70FPS in a heavy race, 80-90FPS when cruising around. Safe to say you still need a 2000mhz+ overclocked Titan X Pascal to maintain 60FPS minimum on 2x MSAA.

EDIT: Seen it spike up to 75% on all 4 core for my setup not 50% as originally stated. Game is still more GPU than CPU heavy.


----------



## Azefore

I've seen dips ~54fps mark with my setup at 1440p max with FXAA on and MSAA off. Might try putting on my heavier OC profiles but I also feels it's partly stemming from the game itself. For instance scrolling through rim selections in the upgrade section will turn into a slideshow more or less if you try going fast even on an SSD. I've seen no such performance like that on the X1 version. Game still needs some tweaking since the latest nvidia drivers were also proven to have heavily helped out in-game performance and iron out some consistent stuttering issues people reported.


----------



## makesithappen

Game is awesome









Sent from my SM-G928I using Tapatalk


----------



## mr2cam

I'm really loving the game so far, man I have waited a long time for Forza to come to the PC.. I loved the Apex beta and im so happy that they are moving forward with this cross platform idea, brilliant!


----------



## MocoIMO

I started on console yesterday and did some pc gaming today. Had roughly 6 crashes while on pc but it's really smooth besides that. So glad it has ultrawide support as well


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MocoIMO*
> 
> I started on console yesterday and did some pc gaming today. Had roughly 6 crashes while on pc but it's really smooth besides that. So glad it has ultrawide support as well


I'm expecting a patch to fix most issues on the 27th since technically, the game everyone is playing now is unreleased, it's early access. People on Xbox are reporting crashes as well, but nowhere near as bad as PC.


----------



## Azefore

I'm in the minority for PC problems with 0 issues so far even with a decent OC. On a 5820k, I do see the 1st core get used 100% and all others are roughly the same at ~30-60ish, overall usage never gets much higher than 50% most of the time.


----------



## Seyumi

My game crashes everytime I try to access the marketplace ingame for like the car packs for example. I wasn't given my VIP cars and stuff I think and when I check anything it crashes. Assuming they will all roll in on the 27th. I did get Loyalty cars though an hour or so into the game.


----------



## andrews2547

That is something the developers are aware of, they are working on a fix. It seems to only be PC players that are affected.


----------



## killerhz

how is everyone playing this when it don't get released till the 27th. am i missing something..


----------



## Mad Pistol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killerhz*
> 
> how is everyone playing this when it don't get released till the 27th. am i missing something..


I am curious of this as well.


----------



## killerhz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> If you have the ultimate edition on PC or Xbox One, you should be able to play it now. If not, you will have to wait until Tuesday.
> 
> The game does unlock at 00:00 local time.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Pistol*
> 
> I am curious of this as well.


LOL!!! that's why... i knew i would figure it out... damn with i had the cash to pre order the ultimate edition


----------



## bmgjet

Game is a mess.
Crashes every 20-30mins with no warning back to desktop.
Says my G27 steering wheel isnt compatible with there G27 profile.
Online doesnt work, Says joining then freezes the game.
None of the Ultimate VIP bonuses I paid for have been applied to my account.


----------



## MaxFTW

Im just wondering if I should delete my save somehow, Not got any achievements im wondering if ill need to start a new game or what, put in 24 hours already and i suffer from not receiving the VIP stuff but i expect that to be sorted soon anyway.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killerhz*
> 
> how is everyone playing this when it don't get released till the 27th. am i missing something..


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Pistol*
> 
> I am curious of this as well.


You need buy the ultimate edition to get early access. The standard and deluxe edition are available on the 27th.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxFTW*
> 
> Im just wondering if I should delete my save somehow, Not got any achievements im wondering if ill need to start a new game or what, put in 24 hours already and i suffer from not receiving the VIP stuff but i expect that to be sorted soon anyway.


This is another issue that the devs know about. It's only happening on PC and they are working on a fix right now. Deleting your save and starting again won't do anything, at least not now. You may need to delete your save after the fix has been released to get the achievements, but I'm not 100% sure.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmgjet*
> 
> Game is a mess.
> Crashes every 20-30mins with no warning back to desktop.
> Says my G27 steering wheel isnt compatible with there G27 profile.
> Online doesnt work, Says joining then freezes the game.
> None of the Ultimate VIP bonuses I paid for have been applied to my account.


The devs are aware of this. I'm expecting a day 1 patch (on the 27th) to fix most of the issues.


----------



## SsXxX

guys, how exactly this game feels with wheels? is it good? i know its not a fully fledged simulator like assetto corsa and project cars but nevertheless how does it compare to those? specially to assetto corsa as it has the best FFB in any simulator to date imho

i have a thrustmaster t500rs and th8rs, anybody had experience with those?


----------



## VeritronX

Had some trouble downloading it, but since It finished it's been pretty good. Playing it on a i74790K and reference RX480. I had stuttering with the 16.9.1 driver from the 13th, but since I installed the 16.9.2 game ready driver for horizon 3 the game runs like horizon 2 did on the xbone, just faster and at 70-90fps on ultra 1080p with AA dropped to 2x.

I managed to play the game smoothly for about 4hrs before finding one race which crashes me at the start, happened twice now at exactly the same point. Last time it even gave me a blue screen of death.. t's a rally event in coober pedy. I also do occasionally get some visual glitching briefly as some assets load, but it's very uncommon.

Overall I'm super happy I changed from the 780ti to RX480 for this game, I keep hearing about nvidia users crashing regularly and stuttering.. I got that with my 780ti in apex and that's what prompted me to change cards.


----------



## andrews2547

>


https://twitter.com/ForzaMotorsport/status/780001499992784897


----------



## VeritronX

VIP was fixed for me, but I still crash at the start of the coober pedy trail race in the sunset championship with my evo 6. Another blue screen too.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SsXxX*
> 
> guys, how exactly this game feels with wheels? is it good? i know its not a fully fledged simulator like assetto corsa and project cars but nevertheless how does it compare to those? specially to assetto corsa as it has the best FFB in any simulator to date imho
> 
> i have a thrustmaster t500rs and th8rs, anybody had experience with those?


I have a Thrustmaster TMX and I'm not at all content with the FFB for the game. I haven't played with all the settings too too much but I don't think you can fix it. It's extremely loose feeling on the road, so much so it's like driving an old SUV with the amount of play in the wheel you can get away with. Then once you hit the off-road areas it tightens up like you'd want on the road. It's pretty much in reverse fashion if you ask me. I've since just gone back to using my controller.


----------



## andrews2547

FFB has never been Horizons strong point. A lot of people agree that it's better to play it with an Xbox controller.


----------



## Azefore

I haven't played Horizon 2 but people report that it's far easier to tell that Horizon 3 is the lesser of the two when compared for wheel support. I was expecting something slightly like Apex maybe a bit more forgiving but it wasn't.


----------



## SsXxX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> I have a Thrustmaster TMX and I'm not at all content with the FFB for the game. I haven't played with all the settings too too much but I don't think you can fix it. It's extremely loose feeling on the road, so much so it's like driving an old SUV with the amount of play in the wheel you can get away with. Then once you hit the off-road areas it tightens up like you'd want on the road. It's pretty much in reverse fashion if you ask me. I've since just gone back to using my controller.


thanks for the feedback bro, im buying the game anyway, if its not good with wheels i will play it with a controller.


----------



## SsXxX

but no body confirmed yet if thrustmaster th8rs works with the game? what i know is it doesnt work yet with forza apex but i have seen some youtube gameplay videos playing with th8a on xbox one, what abt pc?


----------



## Azefore

I'll assume the shifter works for the PC just based off the official list of supported wheels for the X1/PC. I don't believe it mentions shifters but I can't imagine them not working. Haven't seen any forum posts mention it either.


----------



## Cybertox

What is up with the absolutely insane prices? Went to the Windows Store for the very first time just to check out this game and was blasted away by the fact how freaking expensive the game is.

Standard Edition: CHF 80 = $85
Deluxe Edition: CHF 95 = $100
Ultimate Edition: CHF 105 = $110

Are they being serious? The prices are outrageous, at least in the Swiss store.


----------



## SsXxX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> I'll assume the shifter works for the PC just based off the official list of supported wheels for the X1/PC. I don't believe it mentions shifters but I can't imagine them not working. Haven't seen any forum posts mention it either.


forza apex have thrustmaster t500rs supported but th8rs is not and doesnt work, so it wouldnt be so surprising if fh3 was the same


----------



## gordesky1

So i bought the ultimate edition and so far been loving it game play wise, But why does it run so bad on my pc?

it does seem like alot of other people also have this issue as well.. The thing is i can maxed out apex and get 80 to 100fps unlocked or run it on 60fps locked and it never goes lower than that.. But on horizon it will be 60fps than in places i will get 30 to as low as 20s...

And in races at the start mostly my fps will be in the 20s..than will go up.. its just a random mess. Also tried low settings and it still the same.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordesky1*
> 
> So i bought the ultimate edition and so far been loving it game play wise, But why does it run so bad on my pc?
> 
> it does seem like alot of other people also have this issue as well.. The thing is i can maxed out apex and get 80 to 100fps unlocked or run it on 60fps locked and it never goes lower than that.. But on horizon it will be 60fps than in places i will get 30 to as low as 20s...
> 
> And in races at the start mostly my fps will be in the 20s..than will go up.. its just a random mess. Also tried low settings and it still the same.


Horizon is open world, Apex isn't. There should be a day 1 patch tomorrow that should fix most issues, especially performance.

Also do you have the latest GPU drivers installed and dynamic optimization off? an RX480 supposedly manages ultra at 1080p and gets a steady 60fps everywhere with the latest drivers installed. I don't see why a 290x can't do the same.


----------



## gordesky1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Horizon is open world, Apex isn't. There should be a day 1 patch tomorrow that should fix most issues, especially performance.
> 
> Also do you have the latest GPU drivers installed and dynamic optimization off? an RX480 supposedly manages ultra at 1080p and gets a steady 60fps everywhere with the latest drivers installed. I don't see why a 290x can't do the same.


yep latest ones is installed the ones before them wouldn't get pass the optimizing menu and dynamic optimization is off, Im really hopeing the patch will fix it.

And yep i know horizon is open world but even in races at the start i would think it would be the same as apex with all the cars line up but horizon gets 20s at start while apex gets 80 -100s

Oh i have the msi 390 my 290x died months ago had to rma it But pretty much same card as the 290x.

It seems like alot of people is facing this issue even with the nvidia 1080 diping in the low 40s

But yea lets hope that patch helps


----------



## VeritronX

There was one benchmark in a news thread that put the RX470 ahead of a fury x, so it's possible it runs better on polaris than hawaii gpu's. Needs more testing.


----------



## andrews2547

Performance is much worse for me than I thought it would be.

At 1080p at pretty much minimum, I'm getting 24-28fps. This is on an AMD Phenom ii X4 955, HD7950 and 16GB DDR3.

I was expecting to get at least 30fps 1080p on mostly medium with some high.


----------



## SsXxX

no 900 rotation for wheels or do i miss something?!!!!


----------



## di inferi

Unplayable on PC for me.

Crashes to black screen on XBOX one...

So, between horrendous tiered pre-orders, confusing marketing materials, lack of customer service knowledge, shill reviews on the Microsoft store complaining about me addressing my issues, and being unable to play the game this is one of the worst launches I have experienced.

If you haven't bought it yet... Don't and wait (if you even wait).


----------



## andrews2547

Okay, the performance of this game is the weirdest I have ever come across. When I started playing, it looked like a PS2 game and I was getting 20-24fps. After a restart, it looked like an Xbox 360 game and I was getting 27-28 fps. After another restart (and how it currently is), it looks like an Xbox One game (which is what I was hoping for) and I'm getting 35-45fps.

I have the dynamic optimization off, so I really don't see why this would be happening.


----------



## candy_van

Yeah soooooo....I'm just not gonna buy this for now then....hopefully it gets sorted out....


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *candy_van*
> 
> Yeah soooooo....I'm just not gonna buy this for now then....hopefully it gets sorted out....


I give it a month before it's up to Apex levels of how well it runs.

It seems the only people that aren't really having any problems running it are people with Skylake i7s and RX480s. Even then, how well it runs seems to be down to luck.


----------



## Azefore

It just works well with raw power more or less I've noticed except quite a few AMD cards get gimped, more so than nvidia.


----------



## ACM

I was so excited for this.

They knew it was terrible, that's why no demo was released..


----------



## Azefore

I still haven't had the DLC bug or crashing issues so I can only be thankful. I still have everything maxed at 1440p with fxaa on/ msaa off. Dropped shadows from ultra to high (didn't see any difference in the scene I screenshot and I run 60 capped besides a drop to 56 ever so rarely. Only time I noticed it hit hard was during one of the night time rally races with full rain going during the start of the race then it equalizes itself.


----------



## andrews2547

I'm not sure if I'm doing anything wrong, but I haven't unlocked the Warthog yet and the barn finds aren't showing.


----------



## Azefore

How far are you into the game? Barn finds are one by one in my experience so far (got like 6ish atm).

Also for warthog have you redeemed the code on the xbox site under your account? I wasn't getting mine for a while but I solved it only by playing a few minutes on my X1, getting it there and then it showed in my PC version. Figured they rolled out the fixes for the hog and dlc cars by now.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Need help purchasing the game on PC - can I redeem an XBox wallet code in the Microsoft Store on my PC and purchase the game?


----------



## Azefore

I'd assume so, wouldn't give you my word on it. Should be able to buy it on xbox's website digitally with your microsoft account and that wallet code and then when you check the windows store on W10 with the same account it should come up as 'owned' allowing you to download/install.


----------



## Pendulum

I've always loved the Forza franchise and I've sorely missed playing them since I sold my Xbox One back in '13. (I know...it didn't last long)
I pulled the trigger on the base game through Amazon and ordered a wired Xbox One controller since they're $41 on Amazon currently.

I've been hearing a lot of complaints about stuttering, which is linked to MSAA if what I'm reading is correct.


----------



## andrews2547

Is the Forza Hub updating for anyone?

For me, it's just updating my Gamerscore. It still says I've driven 0 miles, I own 0 cars, I've discovered 0 roads, I haven't unlocked any perks, my driver level is 0 and I haven't done any bucket list items. I have definitely driven way more than 0 miles, I currently own 14 cars, I've discovered over 100 roads, I have a few perks unlocked, I'm level 24 (the last time I looked) and I've done 7 bucketlist items.

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> How far are you into the game? Barn finds are one by one in my experience so far (got like 6ish atm).
> 
> Also for warthog have you redeemed the code on the xbox site under your account? I wasn't getting mine for a while but I solved it only by playing a few minutes on my X1, getting it there and then it showed in my PC version. Figured they rolled out the fixes for the hog and dlc cars by now.


I was 6% through when I posted that, I'm now 9% through, it turns out I was 1 level away from unlocking them when I made that post.

Also I got the Warthog code from someone else who played Halo MCC and Halo 5 but no longer has an Xbox. I redeemed the code through the Xbox app which is logged into the account I use for Forza. I don't have or know anyone who I would trust with even a temporary password who has an Xbox One to sign in on and unlock it for me.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Need help purchasing the game on PC - can I redeem an XBox wallet code in the Microsoft Store on my PC and purchase the game?


Yes. If it doesn't work on Windows Store, try the Xbox App which comes pre-installed on Windows 10.


----------



## Cybertox

So judging by the footage I have seen and the feedback I read from various sources, this is pretty much an overpriced arcade game which runs awful on the majority of the systems and has numerous bugs and issues. The graphics are a letdown as well, everything except for the vegetation looks plain, oversimplified and just not up to par with 2016 standards, especially the models of buildings, cars etc. The only thing that is really impressive about the game is its huge cars list but everything else renders the game just bad. Definitely a pass for me.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> So judging by the footage I have seen and the feedback I read from various sources, this is pretty much an overpriced arcade game which runs awful on the majority of the systems and has numerous bugs and issues. The graphics are a letdown as well, everything except for the vegetation looks plain, oversimplified and just not up to par with 2016 standards, especially the models of buildings, cars etc. The only thing that is really impressive about the game is its huge cars list but everything else renders the game just bad. Definitely a pass for me.


I've never seen you say any game is good other than Just Cause 2. Maybe gaming isn't for you.


----------



## andrews2547

I think there was an update today.

I restarted my computer, now I'm getting 55-60fps without changing any settings. ALso photomode also doesn't look like it's 640x480 anymore.


----------



## Azefore

I'll have to check it out and see if the dips are still anywhere to be found on my end then.

Also commenting on the looks of an openworld racer? The main point is the cars and actually driving them.

This isn't going to be an open world Crysis where you can stop anywhere and go "would you just look at that tessellation on that leaf, just look at it!". Performance metrics aside the game does in fact look good for what it is, I don't think they tout graphics as a defining feature anyways.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Also commenting on the looks of an openworld racer? The main point is the cars and actually driving them.
> 
> This isn't going to be an open world Crysis where you can stop anywhere and go "would you just look at that tessellation on that leaf, just look at it!". Performance metrics aside the game does in fact look good for what it is, I don't think they tout graphics as a defining feature anyways.


I'd say Horizon 3 is right at the top of the best looking games this year as far as realistic graphics go. I actually can't think of any games released this year that has more realistic graphics other than Forza Apex (closed circuit racer) and Uncharted 4 (linear third person shooter). The foliage isn't the best, but that's about it really.

Also the physics are very good. I was expecting Test Drive Unlimited 2 to have physics similar to this. It's not meant to be realistic, but it does have a very good balance of arcade and sim, but more on the arcade side.


----------



## ACM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> I think there was an update today.
> 
> I restarted my computer, now I'm getting 55-60fps without changing any settings. ALso photomode also doesn't look like it's 640x480 anymore.


I've been tracking versions.
Still 1.0.10.2

Photo mode still looks bad.


----------



## Azefore

Photo mode only requires some basic toying around to get to look right or w/e you're attemping:


----------



## rancor

Won't even start for me


----------



## ACM

My photomode still looks like it downsamples.
Seems finding an online free roam without Xbox players is also impossible. I keep getting servers with terrible Xbox microphones.
Is muting a thing?

Suck because I have to play on my old R9 280X until my 980Ti comes back from Corsair.

If any of you want to add me my tag is "Sideways Nissan".


----------



## gasoau

If i purchase this for xbox redeem the code. Can i just install the pc version without paying?


----------



## ACM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gasoau*
> 
> If i purchase this for xbox redeem the code. Can i just install the pc version without paying?


As long as you sign into the windows 10 store with the emailed tied to your Xbox gamertag.

The game comes with Xbox One & PC in one purchase.


----------



## Pendulum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gasoau*
> 
> If i purchase this for xbox redeem the code. Can i just install the pc version without paying?


Yes. I bought an Xbox One digital copy from Amazon and used it for my PC.
Quote:


> Xbox One and Windows 10 PC exclusive. Supports Xbox Play Anywhere: yours to play on both Xbox One and Windows 10 PC at no additional cost.


So far I like the game, I really can't wait for Forza Motorsport 7 to come to PC.
The game's performance is certainty sub-par. Many complained about MSAA causing issues but I haven't had any so far with it maxed.
However, I did have some stutter issues which was corrected by disabling frame rate smoothing.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rancor*
> 
> Won't even start for me


Do you have the Windows 10 Anniversary update installed as well as the latest GPU drivers?


----------



## gordesky1

Other than the performance issues.. I been enjoying it







And the graphics i say is very very good lol.. Just wish they would get down to the performance issues..

My system should be able to play this game smooth always.. sure its not top of the line but a 8370 @ 4.8ghz and a 390 16gb of ram is not in the low either..

also have anyone got the 2 car pack preorders suppose to get on the 27th??? the rockstar car pack and the meguiars car pack?

i did get the vip car pack tho..

edit

Hmm wow i guess those 2 car packs is for the other forzas??

looked it up says players who purchase any digital bundle of Forza Horizon 3 on Xbox will also receive two car packs available immediately for use in previous Forza games...

Now in the store it did not say that lol..


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordesky1*
> 
> Other than the performance issues.. I been enjoying it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the graphics i say is very very good lol.. Just wish they would get down to the performance issues..
> 
> My system should be able to play this game smooth always.. sure its not top of the line but a 8370 @ 4.8ghz and a 390 16gb of ram is not in the low either..
> 
> also have anyone got the 2 car pack preorders suppose to get on the 27th??? the rockstar car pack and the meguiars car pack?
> 
> i did get the vip car pack tho..


If they improve the performance anywhere near as well as they did with Apex, the game will run excellently within 3 months.

I'm pretty sure those 2 pre-order car packs are on Xbox One only. Although I may have read that incorrectly.


----------



## rancor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Do you have the Windows 10 Anniversary update installed as well as the latest GPU drivers?


I do along with disabling all microphones. Apparently wasting another 50GB, stupid data limits







, and reinstalling was enough to fix it.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Got the Ultimate Edition and it is downloading as we speak. Here's to hoping that it runs smoothly.


----------



## pheoxs

Downloading as we speak. Any suggestions for settings on a 6600k / 1070? Is 4K doable (on medium) or should I drop it down and bump up the quality 49" TV


----------



## ahnafakeef

Played for about an hour. I'm almost never at 60FPS at 4K with MSAA and FXAA disabled. Framerate is super unstable - even a tumbling car causes massive frame drops. Not to mention lowly 30~40-ish FPS in any area that is even remotely detailed.

I've the latest updates of Windows 10 and the latest GeForce drivers. I was under the impression that my hardware would be able to handle 60FPS at 4K in this game. Starting to wonder if it was wishful thinking.

Any recommendation (besides the obvious - overclocking) on how to improve performance without sacrificing graphics settings would be really appreciated. The game is a real treat to the eyes and I cannot stress how much I do not want to lower the settings.

Thank you.


----------



## Pendulum

There's not much you can do honestly. The issue is that the game files are encrypted with EFS. Yay for more useless DRM systems that don't work!









Myself and others have been reporting similar performance between 1080p and 4K.








I'm running everything maxed at 1080p on my other monitor, I'm getting around ~60-120 fps but dipping into the 50s around the festivals, 4K DSR isn't much different for me.


----------



## MocoIMO

Teredo connects in the xbox app but still won't let me get online for PC matchmaking, I've changed ports & reinstalled drivers for networking







The only thing I haven't tried is a clean w10 install which isn't going to happen because that's just absurd. It's pretty disappointing... not sure I'll buy another dual title if Microsoft can't find a way to solve the Teredo/XBL PC issues


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pendulum*
> 
> There's not much you can do honestly. The issue is that the game files are encrypted with EFS. Yay for more useless DRM systems that don't work!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Myself and others have been reporting similar performance between 1080p and 4K.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm running everything maxed at 1080p on my other monitor, I'm getting around ~60-120 fps but dipping into the 50s around the festivals, 4K DSR isn't much different for me.


Thanks.

If I were willing to sacrifice graphics settings, which should I disable to lose the least eye candy but gain the most FPS?


----------



## LeadbyFaith21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> If I were willing to sacrifice graphics settings, which should I disable to lose the least eye candy but gain the most FPS?


Try seeing if just dropping to "high" settings as opposed to "ultra" fixes it. I read somewhere that "ultra" settings were causing huge performance drops but just switching to "high" remedied the performance issues.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MocoIMO*
> 
> Teredo connects in the xbox app but still won't let me get online for PC matchmaking, I've changed ports & reinstalled drivers for networking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing I haven't tried is a clean w10 install which isn't going to happen because that's just absurd. It's pretty disappointing... not sure I'll buy another dual title if Microsoft can't find a way to solve the Teredo/XBL PC issues


When you select multiplayer mode in the menu, it will send you back to single player while it finds a server. When it does find a server, you will get a notification telling you it found one, then you must press the button it tells you to, to go online. It 10-15 seconds to find a server for me.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> If I were willing to sacrifice graphics settings, which should I disable to lose the least eye candy but gain the most FPS?


Lower reflection settings. They take up a huge amount of resources but the difference between high and ultra is almost nonexistent.


----------



## Pendulum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> If I were willing to sacrifice graphics settings, which should I disable to lose the least eye candy but gain the most FPS?


MSAA is the main culprit for most. I just did a small test to compare ultra to low to see if I can remedy the stutter, which seems to only be happening around the festivals for me.

I went from 120 FPS on low to 112 FPS on ultra, my GPU usage was only ~75% on low, but ~95-98% on ultra.
Festivals I was dipping into the 50s on ultra and stuttering and on low I was dropping to the 70s...and still stuttering, same GPU usage.

I'm not stuttering anywhere else where so I can't really give any information on that. It has been really bad for some.


----------



## andrews2547

I think the stuttering around the festivals is caused by all of the 3D animated people. The devs are working on a fix for it though.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> When you select multiplayer mode in the menu, it will send you back to single player while it finds a server. When it does find a server, you will get a notification telling you it found one, then you must press the button it tells you to, to go online. It 10-15 seconds to find a server for me.
> 
> Lower reflection settings. They take up a huge amount of resources but the difference between high and ultra is almost nonexistent.


Done.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pendulum*
> 
> MSAA is the main culprit for most. I just did a small test to compare ultra to low to see if I can remedy the stutter, which seems to only be happening around the festivals for me.
> 
> I went from 120 FPS on low to 112 FPS on ultra, my GPU usage was only ~75% on low, but ~95-98% on ultra.
> Festivals I was dipping into the 50s on ultra and stuttering and on low I was dropping to the 70s...and still stuttering, same GPU usage.
> 
> I'm not stuttering anywhere else where so I can't really give any information on that. It has been really bad for some.


I've had anti-aliasing turned off since day one. Hence my disappointment with the performance.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> I think the stuttering around the festivals is caused by all of the 3D animated people. The devs are working on a fix for it though.


I hardly spend any time roaming around the festival area, so that's a non-issue for me. My issue is with frame drops during races.

My car keeps spinning out even when taking moderately hard turns. What settings do I need to modify to get better control of the car during turns? Also, does the terrain surface affect car control? I ask because to me, driving on tarmac felt fine with Audis and Lamborghinis, whereas driving off road in the Outback festival events with the same cars didn't feel the same.

Pointers as to how I can solve this would be appreciated.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> My car keeps spinning out even when taking moderately hard turns. What settings do I need to modify to get better control of the car during turns? Also, does the terrain surface affect car control? I ask because to me, driving on tarmac felt fine with Audis and Lamborghinis, whereas driving off road in the Outback festival events with the same cars didn't feel the same.
> 
> Pointers as to how I can solve this would be appreciated.


If you have the steering set to simulation, be more gentle when you turn in. The simulation setting also makes correcting oversteer much more difficult. I wouldn't recommend using it unless you're using a wheel. If you don't have the steering set to simulation, you still have to be gentle with it, but you can be more aggressive with it than in the simulation setting since it's more forgiving. Another thing you can do is switch stability control on. It will really help with oversteer. You will get less of a bonus at the end of races though. Other than that, all there really is to do is get used to how cars handle in game. Some will be more stable than others, some will spin out with even a small amount of throttle in a straight line.

Also yes, driving off-road does have an affect on the handling. My guess is when you're off-road, you have about 70-75% of tarmac grip.

While the Forza Horizon series is more arcade than the Motorsport series, it still does have quite a lot of simulator aspects to how the cars handle. IMO, they did the physics perfectly for the type of game Horizon is.


----------



## MocoIMO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> When you select multiplayer mode in the menu, it will send you back to single player while it finds a server. When it does find a server, you will get a notification telling you it found one, then you must press the button it tells you to, to go online. It 10-15 seconds to find a server for me.


It's doesn't matter if it's from the menu or using anna, it's just borked.. For now I just play multiplayer on my One & do pictures/story based things on PC


----------



## Azefore

For anyone prospective that wants to try for an obvious pricing error:

http://slickdeals.net/f/9153931-forza-horizon-3-standard-edition-xbox-one-win-10-digital-20-email-delivery


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> If you have the steering set to simulation, be more gentle when you turn in. The simulation setting also makes correcting oversteer much more difficult. I wouldn't recommend using it unless you're using a wheel. If you don't have the steering set to simulation, you still have to be gentle with it, but you can be more aggressive with it than in the simulation setting since it's more forgiving. Another thing you can do is switch stability control on. It will really help with oversteer. You will get less of a bonus at the end of races though. Other than that, all there really is to do is get used to how cars handle in game. Some will be more stable than others, some will spin out with even a small amount of throttle in a straight line.
> 
> Also yes, driving off-road does have an affect on the handling. My guess is when you're off-road, you have about 70-75% of tarmac grip.
> 
> While the Forza Horizon series is more arcade than the Motorsport series, it still does have quite a lot of simulator aspects to how the cars handle. IMO, they did the physics perfectly for the type of game Horizon is.


Steering is set to normal, and stability control is turned on. Does tuning the car help in preventing oversteer and spinning out? If yes, what settings in the Tuning menu should I change?

Thank you.

P.S. I keep trying to +REP you only to find that I can't.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Steering is set to normal, and stability control is turned on. Does tuning the car help in preventing oversteer and spinning out? If yes, what settings in the Tuning menu should I change?
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> P.S. I keep trying to +REP you only to find that I can't.


Lower tyre pressure. I personally use 25psi/high 1.7/low 1.8 bar (they really should use kPa instead of bar) and I set the car up to understeer if it oversteers too much. To do this, you need to make the front suspension (springs, dampers and roll bars) stiffer than the rear. You should adjust them a little bit at a time until you have it just right for you.

Tuning is something that's down to preference, there is no "put setting x on y to get the best handling" since everyone has a different driving style.


----------



## mrgnex

So I just downloaded the game and it starts up nicely. But after pressing "Continue" it starts loading and after a few seconds the screen turns grey and the game closes. I already fixed the registery issues with Ccleaner and made sure Raptr and any overlaying or recording software is disabled. I am also on the latest (16.9.2) drivers. What can I do?

Edit: Changing to windowed does not solve it either.

Edit2: after disabling the microphone in privacy settings it worked!


----------



## bmgjet

Whats taking them so long to release a update.
Really getting sick of only being able to play in 20-30min before it crashes to desktop.
Tried everything other then reinstalling windows fresh.


----------



## andrews2547

The game hasn't even been out for a week.


----------



## WorldExclusive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmgjet*
> 
> Whats taking them so long to release a update.
> Really getting sick of only being able to play in 20-30min before it crashes to desktop.
> Tried everything other then reinstalling windows fresh.


A Forza update will not help you. The Windows 10 Anniversary Update will require a clean install.
My PC kept crashing in Forza, or experienced major slow downs in File Explorer with Standard Win10. After a clean install, all of those problems went away.

Anyone looking to play this game or other Windows 10 games, I recommended to do a clean install of the Anniversary Update. Forza has been amazing after doing this.


----------



## FatalProximity

Anyone interested in playing co-op? Add me, my xbox tag is Ball3r. I can't find anyone with the matchmaking, is that just a problem with the pc version?


----------



## MocoIMO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FatalProximity*
> 
> Anyone interested in playing co-op? Add me, my xbox tag is Ball3r. I can't find anyone with the matchmaking, is that just a problem with the pc version?


I have the same issue on PC, I need to reinstall windows to get it to work but my irl buddy was able to get it to work using this thread

https://www.reddit.com/r/forza/comments/54p66f/the_online_troubleshooting_megathreadcompliation/


----------



## andrews2547

Wow, seems like I'm the only one who hasn't had any problems with the multiplayer in this, and I didn't do a fresh install when I upgraded to the Anniversary Edition.


----------



## ozzy1925

Guys i found out this guy
http://m.ebay.com/itm/FORZA-HORIZON-3-JUEGO-DIGITAL-PARA-XBOX-ONE-LEER-ANTES-READ-FIRST-/272397617406?hash=item3f6c29c8fe%3Ag%3ADVgAAOSwTA9X6jir&_trkparms=pageci%253Ac6457e48-88b5-11e6-a6a4-74dbd180f16b%257Cparentrq%253A8608a97c1570a2a234f011a1fffc8748%257Ciid%253A20
Selling xbox account that has forza 3 horizon in it.Do you think it works on pc without having xbox?


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> Guys i found out this guy
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/FORZA-HORIZON-3-JUEGO-DIGITAL-PARA-XBOX-ONE-LEER-ANTES-READ-FIRST-/272397617406?hash=item3f6c29c8fe%3Ag%3ADVgAAOSwTA9X6jir&_trkparms=pageci%253Ac6457e48-88b5-11e6-a6a4-74dbd180f16b%257Cparentrq%253A8608a97c1570a2a234f011a1fffc8748%257Ciid%253A20
> Selling xbox account that has forza 3 horizon in it.Do you think it works on pc without having xbox?


I'm pretty sure selling accounts is against the ToS, so if you get caught, Microsoft will ban the account, you will lose access to the game and you won't be able to get your money back.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Wow, seems like I'm the only one who hasn't had any problems with the multiplayer in this, and I didn't do a fresh install when I upgraded to the Anniversary Edition.


Haven't tried the MP so can't comment really but I didn't do a fresh install either


----------



## andrews2547

Getting this many points with a skill song was surprisingly easy. I got skill points from that for around 3 minutes drifting and driving over bushes.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Steering is set to normal, and stability control is turned on. Does tuning the car help in preventing oversteer and spinning out? If yes, what settings in the Tuning menu should I change?
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> P.S. I keep trying to +REP you only to find that I can't.


Can you record and upload a video please so I can see your driving style? I tried to get a car to oversteer (RWD, 415hp, 1087kg, 59% of the weight in the front so it oversteers very easily and it does a burnout until it reaches it's top speed) and I was unable to make it spin out with just the traction control on.


----------



## FatalProximity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MocoIMO*
> 
> I have the same issue on PC, I need to reinstall windows to get it to work but my irl buddy was able to get it to work using this thread
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/forza/comments/54p66f/the_online_troubleshooting_megathreadcompliation/


Thanks for the link. Unfortunately none of this worked for me. Network status seems to be good in the Xbox app but when I find an online game it eventually just drops the connection when joining. I'm out of ideas and not willing to re-install windows for 1 game lol. This is disappointing...


----------



## MocoIMO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FatalProximity*
> 
> Thanks for the link. Unfortunately none of this worked for me. Network status seems to be good in the Xbox app but when I find an online game it eventually just drops the connection when joining. I'm out of ideas and not willing to re-install windows for 1 game lol. This is disappointing...


No problem & sadly I'm in the same boat for pc matchmaking. Its sad because I won't be able to play gears on pc either unless I fresh install ?


----------



## andrews2547

I've just done tried to do something as a joke to see how well it would run for me on the ultra pre-set (except MSAA which I turned down to 2x, turned off FXAA and have shadows down to high). On minimum settings, I was getting 35-45 fps. Now I'm getting (on ultra, which looks significantly better), I'm getting 30-35fps now.

This game is by far the most bizarre game I have come across when it comes to performance.


----------



## bmgjet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WorldExclusive*
> 
> A Forza update will not help you. The Windows 10 Anniversary Update will require a clean install.
> My PC kept crashing in Forza, or experienced major slow downs in File Explorer with Standard Win10. After a clean install, all of those problems went away.
> 
> Anyone looking to play this game or other Windows 10 games, I recommended to do a clean install of the Anniversary Update. Forza has been amazing after doing this.


Halo forge, Forza apex, Quantum Break. all work perfectly tho and no other issues with windows.
Just Forza Horizon 3.


----------



## gordesky1

Looks like they are working to get a patch out finally!!







http://forums.forzamotorsport.net/turn10_postst73310_Important-Windows-10-Update.aspx?=

First wants you to download the newest windows update which i did already. from what people said on there it could be Tuesday?

Lets hope it fixes performance issues!


----------



## andrews2547

The Forza Hub does take a long time to update. I've had Horizon 3 for 6 days now and this is what it says










I don't know what days played means (whether it's 50 in game days or what)

I've driven 1700 miles

I own over 100 cars

I've done at least 30 ultimate passes

I've discovered 483 roads

I have almost all of the perks

I'm level 125 (IIRC)

I've done 40 bucket list items

I don't own any paid DLC yet because there isn't any.


----------



## Azefore

Checked mine just because I went to redeem the loyalty rewards, everything seems right except for days played as I dont know what that indicates either lol


----------



## andrews2547

I've just been banned for 7 days from using any of the community features (paint jobs, decals, tunes, not even uploading photos taken with photomode) and they don't tell you why.

The message that I got is "Your gamertag has been banned from this feature. For more information about Xbox Live's terms and services agreement, please visit ForzaMotorsport.net" It doesn't tell me what I did to get banned so I have no idea what I can and can't do. All I know is I can't access any of the community features, or even use online mode for another 7 days. The website address doesn't really help either. All it is, is the homepage for the Forza website.


----------



## Azefore

Never heard of that before, Id make a ticket with the Horizon 3 team directly.


----------



## andrews2547

Finally some news on an update as well as information for the first DLC. Although, the link they tweeted about the update is broken. The DLC link however, isn't.






If you can't see the video for whatever reason:

*Smoking Tire Car Pack*

2016 Aston Martin Vulcan

2016 Pagani Huayra BC

2016 Spania GTA GTA Spano

1976 Jeep CJ5 Renegade

2000 Lotus 340R

2016 BMW M2 Coupe

2010 Ford Crown Victoria Police Interceptor

This is included in the car pass if you own it, if not, you can get it as a standalone DLC for $7 from the Xbox/Microsoft Store.

EDIT: They fixed the link.

Quote:


> *Windows 10*
> 
> - Fixed a performance issue on Windows 10 that caused stuttering with high or unlocked framerates on certain hardware configurations
> 
> - Improved stability on Windows 10
> 
> - Disable mouse move detection while driving
> 
> - The Windows 10 video options screen will no longer ask users to save when no changes have been made
> 
> - Additional options have been added to the Windows 10 Advanced Controller Menu. These include:
> 
> 
> o Steering wheel sensitivity
> o Invert Force Feedback
> o Centre spring scale
> o Damping scale
> 
> - Fixed a problem where pre-order cars and the Halo Warthog were not appearing in the Windows 10 version of the game for some players
> 
> 
> 
> *Wheel Improvements*
> 
> - Logitech G27 is now registered correctly on Windows 10, so the correct default mapping will be applied
> 
> - All wheels with enough buttons have had the horn added to their default mappings on Windows 10
> 
> - Fix to dead zones for acceleration and braking axes on wheels
> 
> - Default mappings for all TX Racing Wheel variants
> 
> - Fixed a bug where custom input mappings would not save successfully
> 
> 
> 
> *General Improvements*
> 
> - The Social and Rivals tabs will now unlock for players with Xbox Live Silver accounts
> 
> - Fixed a bug where the racing line would sometimes disappear
> 
> - Controller hot swapping is now available. Players can switch between controllers/their keyboard whenever they choose (including the wheel)
> 
> - Various content fixes for cars
> 
> 
> 
> In addition to the fixes above arriving with today's update, the teams at Playground and Turn 10 are working on addressing further known issues in Forza Horizon 3 including force feedback and wheel support, general stability and performance, and more. Look for more details on these improvements in the future. In the meantime, check the support forums for both the Xbox One and Windows 10 PC versions of Forza Horizon 3 for the latest list of Known Issues, as well as workarounds for select issues in the game.


http://forzamotorsport.net/en-us/news/FH3_October_Update


----------



## gordesky1

is it coming out today? never mind found out when it coming 10 a.m. Pacific







Hopefully this fixes the low fps.. all they said about is stuttering...


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *gordesky1*
> 
> is it coming out today? never mind found out when it coming 10 a.m. Pacific
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully this fixes the low fps.. all they said about is stuttering...


Where did you see the release time?


----------



## gordesky1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Where did you see the release time?


sorry i should've put the link before lol

http://forums.forzamotorsport.net/turn10_postst74716_Forza-Horizon-3-10-4-16-Update-Release-Notes.aspx


----------



## FTWRoguE

Got the update downloading for me from the store.


----------



## ice_n_fyre

Finally an update, but Microsoft being unlike any other developer forces me to redownload the entire game rather than just the update!!! what is this not 2016...


----------



## andrews2547

The update is a 1.89GB download. Make sure you have the latest Windows update installed, otherwise you have to redownload the entire game.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ice_n_fyre*
> 
> Finally an update, but Microsoft being unlike any other developer forces me to redownload the entire game rather than just the update!!! what is this not 2016...


Download the latest Windows update.

It prevents that from happening.


----------



## Pendulum

Well, I seem to be stuttering less around the festivals, which is good. I never had any stutter issues elsewhere.
The performance is still pretty bad for me only running it at 1080p, I did a small check on performance and it's running about the same as before.

I did a 4 lap race on the beach area, my FPS was around 90-110 for the majority of the race. GPU usage was dipping as low as 55%, but was mostly in the 90% range.








I'll have to see how DSR is running now.


----------



## andrews2547

I haven't actually played it with the update yet, but it looks promising. I used to get 150fps in the loading screen, I'm now getting 600fps.


----------



## ice_n_fyre

Thanks, that worked for me.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> The update is a 1.89GB download. Make sure you have the latest Windows update installed, otherwise you have to redownload the entire game.
> 
> Download the latest Windows update.
> 
> It prevents that from happening.


----------



## gordesky1

got the patch installed and free roaming seems a bit better kept 60fps most of the time but it still drops down to 40s sometimes... But the races is still the same with the low fps issue when the cars are in front...

performance is better but still not perfect either...


----------



## FTWRoguE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordesky1*
> 
> got the patch installed and free roaming seems a bit better kept 60fps most of the time but it still drops down to 40s sometimes... But the races is still the same with the low fps issue when the cars are in front...
> 
> performance is better but still not perfect either...


Seems to be about my experience with the patch, except for the low FPS with the other cars.
The garage menus are a little better for me when scrolling through parts, but it's still no where near as smooth as it should be. :/


----------



## Azefore

Trying out patch now...


----------



## di inferi

I really don't get the performance of this game. Sometimes I start it up and can stay basically locked at 30 fps... other times (all variables identical) I am at 12. Sigh... first world problems. CPU usage still terrible. Might see 50%.

I have been downsampling from 1440p instead of using msaa. Runs better for me.

Here is what I am using for 30 fps (2500k/7950)


----------



## andrews2547

After a few hours of playing with the patch released yesterday, performance for me hasn't really improved much other than stuttering which is almost non-existant now. It's it a step in the right direction.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *di inferi*
> 
> I really don't get the performance of this game. Sometimes I start it up and can stay basically locked at 30 fps... other times (all variables identical) I am at 12. Sigh... first world problems. CPU usage still terrible. Might see 50%.
> 
> I have been downsampling from 1440p instead of using msaa. Runs better for me.
> 
> Here is what I am using for 30 fps (2500k/7950)


Downsampling doesn't work in fullscreen/borderless window UWP apps. I have a 7950 but running at 1000MHz instead of 1175MHz. I'd recommend running it at pre-set high, FXAA off, MSAA on x2 and World Car Level Detail on ultra. I get mostly 30-35fps in the rainforest/Surfers Paradise and 35-40fps everywhere else.


----------



## JonnyBigBoss

I really wish this game performed better on my PC. I have a GTX 1080 and even then the game stutters frequently. I play the game on Medium settings, too.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JonnyBigBoss*
> 
> I really wish this game performed better on my PC. I have a GTX 1080 and even then the game stutters frequently. I play the game on Medium settings, too.


Try turning the settings up. It might sound like it will make it worse, but it made it better for me. I used to play at minimum settings and I got stutter pretty frequently, I then put it on pre-set high, FXAA off, MSAA on x2 and World Car Level Detail on ultra and the stuttering improved quite a bit.

It could also be an issue with nVidia. It seems like nVidia users have a lot more problems than AMD users.


----------



## makesithappen

With the aged gtx 670 in 1440p on lowest settings and frames locked to 30 it usually stays there for most time but quite often i am running out of vram







oh well xbox one it is

Sent from my SM-G928I using Tapatalk


----------



## di inferi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> After a few hours of playing with the patch released yesterday, performance for me hasn't really improved much other than stuttering which is almost non-existant now. It's it a step in the right direction.
> 
> Downsampling doesn't work in fullscreen/borderless window UWP apps. I have a 7950 but running at 1000MHz instead of 1175MHz. I'd recommend running it at pre-set high, FXAA off, MSAA on x2 and World Car Level Detail on ultra. I get mostly 30-35fps in the rainforest/Surfers Paradise and 35-40fps everywhere else.


Game is being rendered at 1440p and my monitor is 1080p. There is a noticeable difference. I am not the only one running the game like this. Do you know something we don't?


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *di inferi*
> 
> Game is being rendered at 1440p and my monitor is 1080p. There is a noticeable difference. I am not the only one running the game like this. Do you know something we don't?


Downscaling doesn't work for me in UWP apps









Maybe I'm doing something wrong. Running any UWP games at 1440p on my 1080p monitor makes no visual or performance difference for me.


----------



## di inferi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Downscaling doesn't work for me in UWP apps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I'm doing something wrong. Running any UWP games at 1440p on my 1080p monitor makes no visual or performance difference for me.


There are several on neogaf doing it (which encouraged me to do it). Maybe it is just placebo; I am not sure. It is difficult to compare performance in this game.

My PC has been brought to a crawl just by looking at cars in the autoshow; the more I view... the closer to 1 fps I get. I have to exit the autoshow and return; I would assume it's just not dumping the models from memory but I wasn't monitoring resource usage so not sure on that.

Are there any dx12 compatible aa (smaa, etc.) injectors? I am assuming not, otherwise this msaa issue wouldn't be.


----------



## DrockinWV

I desperately want to grab this game and test it out with my G27, but from all the problems Ive been reading, it does not sound worth it yet...


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrockinWV*
> 
> I desperately want to grab this game and test it out with my G27, but from all the problems Ive been reading, it does not sound worth it yet...


You missed the $20 sale on it unfortunately, would've been THE 2016 AAA bargain deal to have


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrockinWV*
> 
> I desperately want to grab this game and test it out with my G27, but from all the problems Ive been reading, it does not sound worth it yet...


Try Live For Speed. It's not the same sort of game, but the demo is free and it has very good FFB. I haven't played Horizon 3 with a wheel, but I have heard the FFB isn't that good. Not just in Horizon 3, in the first two as well.


----------



## gordesky1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> You missed the $20 sale on it unfortunately, would've been THE 2016 AAA bargain deal to have


From what i herd everyone got refunded, My cousin tried it and they refunded him 4hours later.

edit has anyone tried the new amd drivers that they released ?


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordesky1*
> 
> From what i herd everyone got refunded, My cousin tried it and they refunded him 4hours later.


Well that sucks big time, saw a few reports of people getting the code and downloading it :/

Got done testing the new patch (1440p native, max settings, fxaa on, msaa off, vsync on, framerate smoothing on): Runs more or less the same as before, did a complete free roam around just about every nook and cranny of the map where I experienced any drops before. Currently only drops seen now are in Surfer's Paradise where the majority was before for me. Lowest observable fps was 54fps while doing donuts in the direct center of town, otherwise it's a 100% constant 60fps cap everywhere else in the world (full rain was the weather while doing the roaming).

Only niggle I have is that with the patch it introduced the only anomaly Ive encountered since first playing and that's a very apparent frame drop every ~15-20 seconds. I hadn't encountered anything of the sort before the patch but now it's an obvious issue. However I used to run without framerate smoothing on. I tested the new patch with it on and it has eliminated this weird frame dropping/micro stutter. Overall pretty pleased with the patch, now I just wish the car show wasn't such a slide show with performance upgrades and rapidly sorting through the rim styles.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordesky1*
> 
> From what i herd everyone got refunded, My cousin tried it and they refunded him 4hours later.
> 
> edit has anyone tried the new amd drivers that they released ?


I'm guessing it was a money laundering thing.

Credit card thieves do this.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Well that sucks big time, saw a few reports of people getting the code and downloading it :/
> 
> Got done testing the new patch (1440p native, max settings, fxaa on, msaa off, vsync on, framerate smoothing on): Runs more or less the same as before, did a complete free roam around just about every nook and cranny of the map where I experienced any drops before. Currently only drops seen now are in Surfer's Paradise where the majority was before for me. Lowest observable fps was 54fps while doing donuts in the direct center of town, otherwise it's a 100% constant 60fps cap everywhere else in the world (full rain was the weather while doing the roaming).
> 
> Only niggle I have is that with the patch it introduced the only anomaly Ive encountered since first playing and that's a very apparent frame drop every ~15-20 seconds. I hadn't encountered anything of the sort before the patch but now it's an obvious issue. However I used to run without framerate smoothing on. I tested the new patch with it on and it has eliminated this weird frame dropping/micro stutter. Overall pretty pleased with the patch, now I just wish the car show wasn't such a slide show with performance upgrades and rapidly sorting through the rim styles.


When you're selecting wheels, use RB and LB (I don't what the buttons are on anything other than an Xbone controller). It skips to the end of what's visible. Do this until you find the ones you want, then scroll back with the D-pad or whatever you use.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> When you're selecting wheels, use RB and LB (I don't what the buttons are on anything other than an Xbone controller). It skips to the end of what's visible. Do this until you find the ones you want, then scroll back with the D-pad or whatever you use.


I do use LB/RB quite a bit but yah you always have to backtrack to find the exact ones, cars are pretty fine when sorting through them though.

DLC filter for the cars would be great for those that have the packs, make it quicker to grab all the free stuff.


----------



## andrews2547

PSA: If you're going to do the Goliath race with more than 1 lap (or any long distance race), turn damage off. I learned the hard way (30 minutes wasted) that with simulation damage on, your car uses fuel and when it runs out, you lose all power. This would be fine, if there was a place to refuel mid-race, but there isn't.


----------



## andrews2547

The first Forzathon event has started. The first one is 7-9th of October, you can win the Comedy Horn Pack. Second one is on the 14th of October and you could win the Nissan Silvia S14 and more. Third is on the 17th-21st of October and you could win the #17 Falcon FG and more. Final one is the 28th-30th October and you could win an AMG Warthog MS12 and more.


----------



## di inferi

Couldn't find a text list for quick reference so I typed one up. Throw it in the op if you like.

Bodykit Preset vehicles

1992 Alfa Romeo 155 Q4
2008 BMW M3
2005 BMW M3
2014 BMW M4 Coupe
1970 Datsun 510
2015 Dodge Charger SRT Hellcat
2009 Ferrari 458 Italia
1992 Honda NSX-R
2011 Koenigsegg Agera (Thule roof box)
2012 Lamborghini Aventador LP700-4
2015 Lexus RCF
2012 Nissan GT-R Black Edition
2012 Nissan Silvia Spec-R
2000 Nissan Silvia Spec-R
1992 Nissan Silvia Club K's
1993 Nissan 250SX SE
1971 Nissan Skyline 2000GT-R
1969 Nissan Fairlady Z 432
2013 Subraru BRZ
2013 Toyota GT86
1974 Toyota Celica GT

With all the Nissans you would think this is Gran Turismo.


----------



## TheBadBull




----------



## MocoIMO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *di inferi*
> 
> Couldn't find a text list for quick reference so I typed one up. Throw it in the op if you like.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Bodykit Preset vehicles
> 
> 1992 Alfa Romeo 155 Q4
> 2008 BMW M3
> 2005 BMW M3
> 2014 BMW M4 Coupe
> 1970 Datsun 510
> 2015 Dodge Charger SRT Hellcat
> 2009 Ferrari 458 Italia
> 1992 Honda NSX-R
> 2011 Koenigsegg Agera (Thule roof box)
> 2012 Lamborghini Aventador LP700-4
> 2015 Lexus RCF
> 2012 Nissan GT-R Black Edition
> 2012 Nissan Silvia Spec-R
> 2000 Nissan Silvia Spec-R
> 1992 Nissan Silvia Club K's
> 1993 Nissan 250SX SE
> 1971 Nissan Skyline 2000GT-R
> 1969 Nissan Fairlady Z 432
> 2013 Subraru BRZ
> 2013 Toyota GT86
> 1974 Toyota Celica GT
> 
> With all the Nissans you would think this is Gran Turismo.


I hope they add more to this list... I'd love a porsche/RWB add-on, RB 350z & LB Huracan/R8 kits.


----------



## ahnafakeef

1. Is the latest versionn 1.0.14.2?
2. What is the primary objective of the game? What's the quickest route to the end of the career mode?


----------



## di inferi

Anyone doing the coop career?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MocoIMO*
> 
> I hope they add more to this list... I'd love a porsche/RWB add-on, RB 350z & LB Huracan/R8 kits.


You're not kidding. Don't hold your breath though... Only took how many Forzas to get new wheels...


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> 1. Is the latest versionn 1.0.14.2?
> 2. What is the primary objective of the game? What's the quickest route to the end of the career mode?


1. Yes

2. Complete all showcase events. The quickest way to do this is to earn fans and the quickest way to earn fans is to get 3 stars on all of the speed traps, speed zones and drift zones. If you're good enough, you can complete career mode in less than 6 hours gameplay time excluding cutscenes and loading times.


----------



## andrews2547

I finished all of the showcases, here is some images from the final one. Don't open the spoiler if you don't want the surprise to be ruined.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





















































Quote:


> Originally Posted by *di inferi*
> 
> Couldn't find a text list for quick reference so I typed one up. Throw it in the op if you like.
> 
> Bodykit Preset vehicles
> 
> 1992 Alfa Romeo 155 Q4
> 2008 BMW M3
> 2005 BMW M3
> 2014 BMW M4 Coupe
> 1970 Datsun 510
> 2015 Dodge Charger SRT Hellcat
> 2009 Ferrari 458 Italia
> 1992 Honda NSX-R
> 2011 Koenigsegg Agera (Thule roof box)
> 2012 Lamborghini Aventador LP700-4
> 2015 Lexus RCF
> 2012 Nissan GT-R Black Edition
> 2012 Nissan Silvia Spec-R
> 2000 Nissan Silvia Spec-R
> 1992 Nissan Silvia Club K's
> 1993 Nissan 250SX SE
> 1971 Nissan Skyline 2000GT-R
> 1969 Nissan Fairlady Z 432
> 2013 Subraru BRZ
> 2013 Toyota GT86
> 1974 Toyota Celica GT
> 
> With all the Nissans you would think this is Gran Turismo.


Thanks, I'll add that to the OP.


----------



## X6SweexLV

I am wondering if I buys a CD Key for forza horizon 3 Xbox One version, can i activating the game on Xbox App on Windows 10 and play the PC version?
The PC version is expensive, but the Xbox version can get around 33eur http://www.allkeyshop.com/blog/buy-forza-horizon-3-xbox-one-code-compare-prices/
Or do I have to buy the pc version of their stores in to play on the pc version?


----------



## ozzy1925

at last i purchased the game but i am having diffuclty with my t300rs wheel setting .Is there any setting that i can find?


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X6SweexLV*
> 
> I am wondering if I buys a CD Key for forza horizon 3 Xbox One version, can i activating the game on Xbox App on Windows 10 and play the PC version?
> The PC version is expensive, but the Xbox version can get around 33eur http://www.allkeyshop.com/blog/buy-forza-horizon-3-xbox-one-code-compare-prices/
> Or do I have to buy the pc version of their stores in to play on the pc version?


As long as it's a digital copy and it's from an official retailer, you won't have any problems. It doesn't matter what platform you buy it for as long as it's digital. Physical copies are Xbox One only, the digital ones are "Play Anywhere"


----------



## mrgnex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X6SweexLV*
> 
> I am wondering if I buys a CD Key for forza horizon 3 Xbox One version, can i activating the game on Xbox App on Windows 10 and play the PC version?
> The PC version is expensive, but the Xbox version can get around 33eur http://www.allkeyshop.com/blog/buy-forza-horizon-3-xbox-one-code-compare-prices/
> Or do I have to buy the pc version of their stores in to play on the pc version?


Watch out. Most of those are accounts. I was not really aware of that and after an update the game got deleted from my account.. It seems like the only way to get a key is through the official microsoft store.. I dont want to spend 70 euro on one game though..


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgnex*
> 
> Watch out. Most of those are accounts. I was not really aware of that and after an update the game got deleted from my account.. It seems like the only way to get a key is through the official microsoft store.. I dont want to spend 70 euro on one game though..


You don't have to get it through the official Microsoft Store. You just have to get it from an official retailer. This includes Microsoft, Amazon, your local supermarkets and video game stores. But it *must* be a digital copy if you want to play it on PC as well as an Xbox One without having to buy two copies.


----------



## mrgnex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> You don't have to get it through the official Microsoft Store. You just have to get it from an official retailer. This includes Microsoft, Amazon, your local supermarkets and video game stores. But it *must* be a digital copy if you want to play it on PC as well as an Xbox One without having to buy two copies.


Yeah okay. But I haven't found an official retailer yet with a decent pricing.


----------



## X6SweexLV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> As long as it's a digital copy and it's from an official retailer, you won't have any problems. It doesn't matter what platform you buy it for as long as it's digital. Physical copies are Xbox One only, the digital ones are "Play Anywhere"


Well, then I have a question, if I have a cd keys, where I put them key in Win 10 Xbox app?
Because I do not xbox, I have only a win app

Edit...
I found


----------



## ozzy1925

i found out the game has no sli support?


----------



## mr2cam

Is anyone else experiencing micro stutters with this game? I have tried a bunch of different graphic settings and it doesn't appear to be FPS related, although GPU usage is all over the place, no where near steady like gears of war 4 is.

GTX 1080 running at 1440p
5820k


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr2cam*
> 
> Is anyone else experiencing micro stutters with this game? I have tried a bunch of different graphic settings and it doesn't appear to be FPS related, although GPU usage is all over the place, no where near steady like gears of war 4 is.
> 
> GTX 1080 running at 1440p
> 5820k


I got rid of it with vsync on and framerate smoothing on


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr2cam*
> 
> Is anyone else experiencing micro stutters with this game? I have tried a bunch of different graphic settings and it doesn't appear to be FPS related, although GPU usage is all over the place, no where near steady like gears of war 4 is.
> 
> GTX 1080 running at 1440p
> 5820k


This seems to be mostly an nVidia problem. It turns out Horizon 3 is a direct port from the Xbox One, and I'm guessing this is why my HD 7950 can run it almost as well as a GTX 970. I think the only fix right now is what Azefore said. Either that, or wait for further updates that improve performance.

Also Gears of War 4 runs on Unreal Engine 4 which was designed primarily as a PC engine whereas Horizon is using a custom made Engine that is only used in the Forza series with no plans to make it run on PC until relatively recently. This is why GoW4 runs almost flawlessly whereas Horizon 3 doesn't.


----------



## andrews2547

Buying wheelspins aren't worth it unless you do it once in a while. I just spend Cr. 1,300,000 on wheel spins and I won Cr. 841,000 including the "value" of the cars I won. In total, I made a Cr. 459,000 loss assuming I can get maximum value from the cars on the auction, which I won't.


----------



## mr2cam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> This seems to be mostly an nVidia problem. It turns out Horizon 3 is a direct port from the Xbox One, and I'm guessing this is why my HD 7950 can run it almost as well as a GTX 970. I think the only fix right now is what Azefore said. Either that, or wait for further updates that improve performance.
> 
> Also Gears of War 4 runs on Unreal Engine 4 which was designed primarily as a PC engine whereas Horizon is using a custom made Engine that is only used in the Forza series with no plans to make it run on PC until relatively recently. This is why GoW4 runs almost flawlessly whereas Horizon 3 doesn't.


Ok glad it isn't just me, thanks for the answer!


----------



## andrews2547

The second Forzathon challenges have been released.

Quote:


> *Celebrate The S14th!*
> 
> 14th October 2016
> 
> By popular demand, the Nissan Silvia K's '94 makes its Horizon debut!
> 
> *The Drift King*
> 
> Get sideways on *3 Drift Zones* to win *15,000 CR*
> 
> *AKA D.K.*
> 
> Bank a *100,000 point Skill chain* to win *15,000 XP*
> 
> *Initial Drift King*
> 
> Drift your way to *35,000 points* to win the *Nissan Silvia K's '94*
> 
> *Promotion*
> 
> 30% discount on some of the best *Japanese* cars


These challenges do look very easy.


----------



## gordesky1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> The second Forzathon challenges have been released.
> 
> These challenges do look very easy.


were are these challenges located in the game?


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordesky1*
> 
> were are these challenges located in the game?


Those exact ones,

*The Drift King* - Any 3 drift zones in freeroam. Either in singleplayer or multiplayer, it doesn't matter.

*AKA D.K.* - Get 100,000 skill points in total (so getting a skill chain that's 10,000 points but you have a x10 multiplier will count as 100,000 skill points) anywhere in freeroam. Either in singleplayer or multiplayer, it doesn't matter.

*Initial Drift King* - I'm not entirely sure what it means by "Drift your way to 35,000 points". It could mean "get 35,000 drift skill points" or "score 35,000 points in a drift zone). Either way, it's in freeroam, in singleplayer or multiplayer.

The last challenges were for doing multiplayer only events.

To see what the challenges are in game, open the pause menu, go to the Social tab and it's under "Forzathon".


----------



## andrews2547

It's been leaked that the next DLC will include at least one Porsche.


----------



## Pendulum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> It's been leaked that the next DLC will include at least one Porsche.


I never really understood why Porsche has always been so hesitant to include their cars in games.
Are they concerned that their name will be tainted if XxMLGxN0xSkopeZxX drives their cars around?


----------



## Azefore

Has to do with their licensing and the fact that EA had rights to their cars that just recently expired. It's why there was the whole Porsche pack for Forza 6 so much later after launch


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pendulum*
> 
> I never really understood why Porsche has always been so hesitant to include their cars in games.
> Are they concerned that their name will be tainted if XxMLGxN0xSkopeZxX drives their cars around?


No, Porsche didn't care about their cars being used in video games. This is why, in 2001, they signed a 15 year contract with EA so EA has exclusive rights to their brand in video games. Ever since then, if you wanted Porsche in your game, you would have to get permission from EA. Of course, EA being EA, they charge way too much for a license. This is why hardly any games have Porsche in them. The good news is that the contract expires at the end of this year and I don't think Porsche renewed it.


----------



## andrews2547

Drifting is a serious sport.


----------



## Pendulum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> No, Porsche didn't care about their cars being used in video games. This is why, in 2001, they signed a 15 year contract with EA so EA has exclusive rights to their brand in video games. Ever since then, if you wanted Porsche in your game, you would have to get permission from EA. Of course, EA being EA, they charge way too much for a license. This is why hardly any games have Porsche in them. The good news is that the contract expires at the end of this year and I don't think Porsche renewed it.


I see, that really doesn't surprise me at all. Hopefully we can finally start seeing Porsche in more games soon.


----------



## di inferi

Customer support lied to me about refunds saying that they don't do them for online purchases... Funny... Google shows otherwise.

DO NOT PURHCASE THIS GAME.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *di inferi*
> 
> Customer support lied to me about refunds saying that they don't do them for online purchases... Funny... Google shows otherwise.
> 
> DO NOT PURHCASE THIS GAME.


It depends on where you live. In Europe, they have to give no questions asked refund within 14 days of purchase if you request it. In the US, they don't.


----------



## andrews2547

Note: The next Forzathon event starts worldwide in the next 5 minutes of me writing this. It is a 1 day event and one of the prizes is a car that you can *only* win on this event, or buy in the auction house, so it is going to be a very rare car.


----------



## gordesky1

just got the car Even tho im all about muscle but a free car is a free car lol


----------



## andrews2547

Yeah, it was actually pretty easy. I managed to get it within 1 minute of it going live.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Today we are releasing the latest update for Forza Horizon 3 on Xbox One and Windows 10 PCs. [UPDATE: Please note that this update will be released on Oct. 14 at around 7 p.m. Pacific]. This update includes numerous stability and performance improvements for the game across a variety of Windows 10 PC hardware configurations, as well as fixing numerous gameplay issues to improve game stability on PC.
> 
> *Stability*
> 
> · Fixed an issue where having a microphone enabled in the game but no speech pack installed would cause the title to crash on Windows 10
> 
> · Fixed an issue that would cause a game crash for some Windows 10 players when entering Maroondah Road Bucket List event
> 
> · Fixed an issue that would cause a game crash for some Windows 10 and Xbox One players when joining online Bucket List Blueprint challenges with mismatched DLC
> 
> · Fixed an issue that would cause a game crash for some Xbox One players when pausing the game
> 
> · Fixed an issue that would cause a game crash for some players when collecting Loyalty Rewards while in a Convoy
> 
> · Fixed an issue that would cause a game crash for some players when using the AMD R9 Fury X graphics card on Windows 10
> 
> · Fixed a TDR for Windows 10 players
> 
> *Performance*
> 
> · Players running four-core setups on Windows 10 should see CPU improvements
> 
> · Improved thread layout changes for eight-core setups on Windows 10, resulting in improved performance
> 
> · Improvement to performance in upgrades and tuning screens on Windows 10
> 
> · Fixed a stall when driving in Byron Bay on Windows 10
> 
> · Stall fixed when applying Drivatar liveries while driving on Windows 10
> 
> · Stall fixed when driving in free roam on Xbox One
> 
> *Wheel Support*
> 
> · Improvements to force feedback dead zone and FFB performance when driving on tarmac on both Xbox One and Windows 10
> 
> · Fixed a bug so that wheel button prompts now match the in-game bindings on Windows 10
> 
> · Actions that must be mapped are now identified in the UI and number of actions that must be mapped has been reduced on Windows 10
> 
> *General Improvements*
> 
> · Fix for photo mode being blurry for some Windows 10 players
> 
> · Groove music playback improvements on Xbox One
> 
> · Upgrade basket UI now supports mouse input for Windows 10
> 
> · Fix for bug that prevented Windows 10 players from progressing past the Start screen with no internet connection
> 
> · Added Master Volume option for Windows 10 players
> 
> · Fix to Advanced Camera functionality in left and top views in Paintshop (Xbox One and Windows)
> 
> · Fix to enable Rewind when returning from Co-Op to Solo (Xbox One and Windows)
> 
> · Added option to mute microphones in-game (Xbox One and Windows)
> 
> · Player can now continue driving when fuel runs out (Xbox One and Windows)
> 
> *Gameplay Changes*
> 
> · Horizon Edition cars that boost either Skills or XP no longer provide a benefit in Online Adventure
> 
> · Fixed an issue where the Perk "The XP Bump" worked in Online Adventure. Now it provides no benefit outside of single player racing
> 
> · Added a 30-second cooldown to the Drift Tap Skill
> 
> · Reduced the amount of XP awarded for banking Skill Chains
> 
> · Reduced 3-Star score target on the following Drift Zones: Mountain Scramble, Mountain Foot, Reservoir, and Gold Mine
> 
> · Previous Horizon Edition cars removed from Wheelspins; new Horizon Edition cars added. The new HE cars are the BAC Mono Horizon Edition , Chevrolet Corvette Z06 Horizon Edition, Lamborghini Countach LP5000 QV Horizon Edition, Mercedes C 63 AMG Coupé Black Series Horizon Edition, MG Metro 6R4 Horizon Edition, MINI Cooper S Horizon Edition, and the Subaru Impreza 22B STi Horizon Edition
> 
> · Added the name of the current Championship to Car Select in Online Adventure to help players choose a suitable car
> 
> · Horizon Edition cars display the correct bonus for Wheelspins
> 
> · Fixed an issue where the Landmarks stat was incorrectly listed as 21 instead of 19, stopping players reaching 100 percent complete


http://www.forzamotorsport.net/en-us/news/fh3_october_update2


----------



## MocoIMO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> http://www.forzamotorsport.net/en-us/news/fh3_october_update2


Thanks for this post, not going to update & get a few drifttap runs in so I have some wheelspins ready for the new cars


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MocoIMO*
> 
> Thanks for this post, not going to update & get a few drifttap runs in so I have some wheelspins ready for the new cars


You will need to get a lot of them. The wheelspins are coded to only lets you get a Horizon Edition car once every 43-47 spins.


----------



## ACM

New patch seems good.

Can finally play without annoyance.


----------



## gordesky1

so far very little improvement with my system with new patch still drops down in the low 30s in races... not sure what they did when they say they improve 8 core cpus... unless they mean intels...

but with a locked 30fps that seems more stable.


----------



## andrews2547

My frame rate is more stable and I can now get near festivals without IG dropping below 25fps. Other than that, performance is the same.


----------



## gordesky1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> My frame rate is more stable and I can now get near festivals without IG dropping below 25fps. Other than that, performance is the same.


Do you have the issue at the start of races that the fps drop?

Mostly free roam is fine for me even when the game first game out festivals are around 40s, it just these dam races were you first start out mainly when the cars are in front of you..


----------



## andrews2547

I used to have frame rate drops (down to 5fps) during the "cutscene" when starting a race, but other than that, no.

That does seem to be fixed now.


----------



## gordesky1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> I used to have frame rate drops (down to 5fps) during the "cutscene" when starting a race, but other than that, no.
> 
> That does seem to be fixed now.


hmm what is your fps at the start of the races and the rest of the races? Pretty much mine has always been 30 28 being the lowest but it seems after the patch it stays at 30 or a little over, Than the rest of the race it varys like mid 30s and 40s.


----------



## andrews2547

30-35, like it always has been for me.


----------



## gordesky1

hmm not sure why im not seeing a good boost.. was hopeing when i saw Improved thread layout changes for 8 cores this would be the patch finally...

Looking at the % in hwin on avg the 0 core is at 80% while others are in the 30s and 40s... And on maxed it uses them all on 100%.. Pretty much the same as before the patch..

and the rims menu didn't change still the same slowness..


----------



## ozzy1925

To know if you have stable fps just play the train race.Also i want to ask all stats pack cars can be bought in game?


----------



## di inferi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordesky1*
> 
> hmm not sure why im not seeing a good boost.. was hopeing when i saw Improved thread layout changes for 8 cores this would be the patch finally...
> 
> Looking at the % in hwin on avg the 0 core is at 80% while others are in the 30s and 40s... And on maxed it uses them all on 100%.. Pretty much the same as before the patch..
> 
> and the rims menu didn't change still the same slowness..


I can see better cpu utilization but it is not translating into increased fps for me.

Stuttering is still present and significant fps drops occur after races begin.

No improvement, as I expected.

If it has to be said again... do not purchase the game if you haven't yet.


----------



## MocoIMO

I can live with the sketchy fps for now as long as it isn't crashing all the time


----------



## Azefore

Latest patch eliminated any and all fps dips during actual gameplay on my end, only dip I see is the cinematic views while setting up a race event (hits 56fps for a quarter of a second), otherwise I've seen my 6 cores get a slight more usage and Surfer's Paradise no longer has any dips.

However got the odd message of being banned for 26k+ hours and that it was lifted on Oct. 12th? Not sure what that was about.

Sorting through rims is better, not perfect, but it doesn't chug anymore, just skips the bottom animation in a different way but still previews every rim, pretty nice.


----------



## bmgjet

Latest patch broke barn finds for me.
Find the car and get stuck on the cut scene on loop.

Crashing has been fixed tho and steering wheel works sort of now.


----------



## MocoIMO

This popped up on my youtube suggestions, it seems there will be 33 total horizon edition vehicles(at the time of this video at least)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=431-vKN2h-I


----------



## andrews2547

They've been in since the beginning. I doubt they're going to add more. What they're doing is, they have 3-4 of them at a time where you could actually win one then in an update, remove those from the wheelspins and add a different 3-4.

In single player, you can see drivatars driving the ones that haven't been "unlocked" yet. I've taken a photo of most of them for the Horizon Promo challenge.


----------



## andrews2547

A Forzathon event just started and I had no idea about it until I launched the game. Anyway, this one is live for another 4 days. Here are the challenges and what you could win as well as the cars that have a discount.


----------



## mrgnex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> A Forzathon event just started and I had no idea about it until I launched the game. Anyway, this one is live for another 4 days. Here are the challenges and what you could win as well as the cars that have a discount.


It seems you need a Gold account to win the car..







Well to the auction house it is!


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgnex*
> 
> It seems you need a Gold account to win the car..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well to the auction house it is!


No?

I don't have Gold and I managed to get one.


----------



## mrgnex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> No?
> 
> I don't have Gold and I managed to get one.


How do you start a drag race then? :$


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgnex*
> 
> How do you start a drag race then? :$


When you get to a certain point in the game, Keria will contract you and tell you about car meets. If you already got told about them, you should have a white P with a blue background at the airport. Drive in there and wait until it says "start showdown" or "join showdown" join it, then you will be entered into the race.

EDIT: are you playing on Xbone or PC?


----------



## mrgnex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> When you get to a certain point in the game, Keria will contract you and tell you about car meets. If you already got told about them, you should have a white P with a blue background at the airport. Drive in there and wait until it says "start showdown" or "join showdown" join it, then you will be entered into the race.
> 
> EDIT: are you playing on Xbone or PC?


I have unlocked the car meet and I am playing on PC. I do not see the options you losted.. Hmm..


----------



## andrews2547

You just drive into the car meet wait until the "start showdown" or "join showdown" notification pops up. You don't host them. It won't be there straight away. It takes 30-90 seconds to come up for me.

You don't need a gold account on PC.


----------



## kpforce1

Figured I'd post here about my FH3 performance fix. I'm running an x5650 hex core (4Ghz), 12 GB RAM, and original GTX Titan (1200Mhz). As soon as I run FH3, I open task manager and set the Forza exe to "high" priority before the game goes full screen. Doing this I went from a horrible gaming experience on low settings to 50-60 FPS smooth gameplay on Ultra.


----------



## gordesky1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> You just drive into the car meet wait until the "start showdown" or "join showdown" notification pops up. You don't host them. It won't be there straight away. It takes 30-90 seconds to come up for me.
> 
> You don't need a gold account on PC.


Works for me and have no gold.

tho i have a question... The players are real players right? and whats up with the head start crap... i cant win one race because of it did like 10 races in a row...

Also i think i ran into 2 cheaters when i was in front of everyone i ony saw one car in back of me but i was winning than after i hit the finish line it says i came in 3rd... Or maybe they was lagging? hard to say.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordesky1*
> 
> Works for me and have no gold.
> 
> tho i have a question... The players are real players right? and whats up with the head start crap... i cant win one race because of it did like 10 races in a row...
> 
> Also i think i ran into 2 cheaters when i was in front of everyone i ony saw one car in back of me but i was winning than after i hit the finish line it says i came in 3rd... Or maybe they was lagging? hard to say.


Yes, they're real people, not AI.

The head start thing I'd to give people in lower classes a chance at winning. It's poorly executed though. The fastest car is the Mercury. Maxed out apart from tyres, it has over 1200hp and is still C class. They get a 10s head start on X class IIRC.

I doubt it was cheaters. It was most likely lag.

To get a real chance at winning, make sure your car is AWD and practice shifting manual with clutch if you aren't already good at it. Once you get the hang of it, it's pretty easy.


----------



## gordesky1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Yes, they're real people, not AI.
> 
> The head start thing I'd to give people in lower classes a chance at winning. It's poorly executed though. The fastest car is the Mercury. Maxed out apart from tyres, it has over 1200hp and is still C class. They get a 10s head start on X class IIRC.
> 
> I doubt it was cheaters. It was most likely lag.
> 
> To get a real chance at winning, make sure your car is AWD and practice shifting manual with clutch if you aren't already good at it. Once you get the hang of it, it's pretty easy.


Hmm i just bought the mercury and won the first try but i wasn't awarded the car?

wait i can ony win it if im using a extreme track toy car?

Yep must be tired... guess i buy the caterham now lol..

edit 3rd time the charm won the car and on top of that got a spin for a horizon car!


----------



## mrgnex

This is all I see at the car meet:


----------



## andrews2547

Yes, you need to wait.

EDIT:


----------



## gordesky1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgnex*
> 
> This is all I see at the car meet:


Get a caterham with a drag tune thats rated at 4 or more stars that's at s1 900 and keep trying, you get a head start against other faster cars. Each try i got a few secs ahead and these caterhams take off really fast won on the 3rd try cause other caterhams beated me lol


----------



## Newbie2009

Do you need a paid xbox live account like on the consoles to play gears, forza online?


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newbie2009*
> 
> Do you need a paid xbox live account like on the consoles to play gears, forza online?


On PC, no. Microsoft would be stupid to even try it.

It's why so many Xbox gamers are angry at Microsoft. PC gamers get to play the same games on the same servers (including cross platform play) without having to buy Gold.


----------



## Newbie2009

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> On PC, no. Microsoft would be stupid to even try it.
> 
> It's why so many Xbox gamers are angry at Microsoft. PC gamers get to play the same games on the same servers (including cross platform play) without having to buy Gold.


I see. That's good news. Honestly I wouldn't even consider buying the games on pc if I had to pay a gold subscription anyway, I would imagine most would be the same.


----------



## Tokkan

I've tried searching but guess this would be as good a place as any to ask.
Interested in getting this game, but unsure if it will run on my CPU. Is there any instruction set that I'm missing that will prevent me from running it? Would hate to purchase it to only find out later that it won't work.
Talking about the X6 1090T.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tokkan*
> 
> I've tried searching but guess this would be as good a place as any to ask.
> Interested in getting this game, but unsure if it will run on my CPU. Is there any instruction set that I'm missing that will prevent me from running it? Would hate to purchase it to only find out later that it won't work.
> Talking about the X6 1090T.


I'm running it on a 955BE, you will be fine.


----------



## Tokkan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> I'm running it on a 955BE, you will be fine.


Thanks Andrew, exactly what I wanted.








*rep*


----------



## Azefore

Welp, apparently I read the ban message wrong, it'll be lifted at 10/12/2046. First time they bring a full fledged Forza to the PC and I'm banned without a reason given. People report third party programs trip their system so maybe that? In any case they state a ban is irreversible and that all users "know what they did wrong". Heh, guess they don't want my money anymore after buying every single Forza game aside from the first 2 Horizons.


----------



## andrews2547

Yeah, I also got a ban but for 7 days without them telling me why and no one would tell me why when I contacted them. They just ignored it. I'm guessing it was due to one of the paintjobs that I made.

Have you done any exploits such as the drift tap exploit, or used the rewind feature in the middle of attempting a danger sign, or anything like that?

If not, then it was most likely due to a third party app. Your best bet is to contact Microsoft support (not Turn10/Playground Games) and explain what happened. They may be able to tell you what you did. If they can't help you, ask for a refund. If they don't refund, do it through your bank.


----------



## Azefore

Yah Ill have to contact, didn't pay $100 for ultimate edition to be stuffed out of the forzathons and marketplace. I don't use any exploits in any games (The Division hijinx excluded) so it must've been on their end. We'll see where it goes.


----------



## di inferi

Latest patch released with no release notes...

This is why...

https://www.reddit.com/r/forza/comments/58k87u/forza_pc_was_downgraded_on_october_20_patch/?st=iujsj9mf&sh=db34ffcc

Please do not give these devs anymore of your money.


----------



## andrews2547

I couldn't find anything official on the last update other than

Quote:


> Today we'll be launching the latest update for Forza Horizon 3 on Windows 10. This update will feature minor updates to improve performance and stability for the Windows 10 version of the game.


There have been a lot of complaints about it making the game more unstable, and I have to agree. Visually, I don't see anything that has changed. It seems like it's mostly people playing on ultra that have noticed a change whereas I play it on high. It has been crashing for me more. Since I bought the game on release, I've had 4 crashes, 3 of them after this update. I've also noticed that I get stutter after leaving the game running for a few hours.


----------



## mrgnex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *di inferi*
> 
> Latest patch released with no release notes...
> 
> This is why...
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/forza/comments/58k87u/forza_pc_was_downgraded_on_october_20_patch/?st=iujsj9mf&sh=db34ffcc
> 
> *Please do not give these devs anymore of your money.*


If we do that we won't get any Forza again. Ever.


----------



## andrews2547

Yeah, Turn10 did an excellent job with Apex, but it doesn't seem like there is any communication going on between Turn10 and Playground Games.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgnex*
> 
> If we do that we won't get any Forza again. Ever.


They get their main kickback from the Xbox crowd and not PC users, console users are a lot more subservant when it comes to this stuff. Motorsport will always go on, it's one of the platform pushers.


----------



## mrgnex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> They get their main kickback from the Xbox crowd and not PC users, console users are a lot more subservant when it comes to this stuff. Motorsport will always go on, it's one of the platform pushers.


Of course Forza will continue. But if we boycot it on PC we might not see a PC release ever again..


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> *New Update for Forza Horizon 3*
> 
> This week we published the latest update for Forza Horizon 3 for Windows 10. In addition to some behind-the-scenes security updates, yesterday's update also included some minor performance and stability enhancements to the game. Look for the next update for FH3 arriving on November 2, along with the next car pack for the game. Next week *Johniwanna* will have his traditional Clue Thread for those of you who want to give your best guesses as to which cars will be coming to the game in November. Here's one tantalizing tease: *We're adding something in November that we've never done before in the Forza Horizon series.*


Also

Quote:


> *Ban Appeals and Auction House Issues*
> 
> As I alluded to in the previous edition of the Week in Review, last week, we performed a ban of a small group of Forza Horizon 3 players on Windows 10 PCs suspected of using software such as the "Forza Horizon 3 trainer" to hack their profiles and affect their game saves. We use bans to maintain the integrity of our in-game economy and to preserve gameplay balance for everyone. Players who feel they have been unfairly banned can appeal by sending an e-mail to [email protected], where we investigate all appeals and either remove or uphold player bans as appropriate.
> 
> In addition, this week we ran into a services issue that affected a number of players who lost cars and credits in the Forza Horizon 3 Auction House. From 9:30 a.m. to 11 a.m. Pacific on October 20, the Forza Horizon 3 Auction House experienced unintended server issues. Our team has identified all the players who were affected by this interruption and those players will be receiving a credit and car bonus as a make-good for their trouble.


http://www.forzamotorsport.net/en-us/news/wir_10_21_16


----------



## Azefore

That's a better statement than one of the crap mods on the forum put where he was on a demeaning power trip


----------



## gordesky1

anyone know if i can copy the folder over to another drive? My raid 0 screw up so i had to redo it and now for some reason forza wont install to it keeps saying a error.... So i had to install it on my slow backup Samsung drive which so far downloading...

But i was wondering if copying the folder over to the other drive would work?

edit never mind didn't know there was a app move option lol..


----------



## Tokkan

Well, ended up pulling the trigger on it. Gotta say that my CPU has to be overclocked if I expect any type of smooth FPS. Without the overclock its constantly dipping to 15's. Running on medium currently.


----------



## andrews2547

There is a new Forzathon event starting tomorrow.


----------



## TheBadBull

Oooh time to rek you in king again


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBadBull*
> 
> Oooh time to rek you in king again


nou


----------



## andrews2547

There is a lot of good news for November.

Quote:


> November #Forzathon Events
> 
> If you aren't too busy competing in the FRC events this month we also have a full slate of #Forzathon events going up over the course of November to entertain you. Of course completion of these events will also earn you cool stuff.
> 
> ...
> 
> *FULL METAL HORIZON - 11/04/16 - 11/07/16*
> 
> *"Get full contact with this Horizon Event"*
> 
> 
> *FLAG BEARER* - Play 4 Flag Rush matches to earn 12,000 XP
> *FIELD GOAL* - Finish in the top 3 of 3 Flag Rush games in an ExtremeOffroad] to win 100,000 CR
> *HEAVY WEIGHT CHAMPION *- Come in 1st place in 1 game of Flag Rush in an ExtremeOffroad to unlock the Roar Horn
> *NOT A SCRATCH* - Survive 1 game of Infected in a ExtremeOffroad to win the Ford Shelby Raptor 13
> 
> *AERIAL ACROBATICS - 11/11/16 - 11/14/16*
> 
> *"Show off your aerial expertise"*
> 
> 
> *DO A BARREL ROLL! - *Perform 3 Barrel Roll skills to earn 20,000 XP
> *FLYING HIGH - *Earn 3 Stars on 3 Danger Signs to receive 100,000 CR
> *EYES TURNED SKYWARD - *Rack up 50,000 Ultimate Air skill points to win 3 wheelspins
> *DEADSTICK SPECIAL - *30% off AUDI #45 Flying Lizard, FORD Falcon XR8 and NISSAN Skyline GT-R V-Spec II
> 
> *HORIZON HARVEST HANGOUT - 11/18/16 - 11/25/16*
> 
> *"Gather together your Horizon friends and family"*
> 
> 
> *A BOUNTIFUL HARVEST - *Rack up 100,000 Landscaping Skill points while in a convoy to earn 10,000 XP
> *GATHER FOR THE FEAST - *- Join and complete an online adventure in a [Holden Sandman] to earn 20,000 XP
> *GOBBLE, GOBBLE! - *Join online freeroam to unlock Turkey horn
> *"FOOD FIGHT!" -* Play in 20 Playground Games to win a BRAT GL Horizon Edition
> 
> *BLACK FRIDAY BLOWOUT - 11/25/16 - 11/28/16*
> 
> *"Don't miss out on these amazing deals!"*
> 
> 
> *WHILE THEY LAST - *Complete any event to receive 80,000 CR
> *SPEND MONEY, MAKE MONEY - *Spend over 200,000 CR to win 3 wheelspins
> *INSTANT REBATE - *Win 1 Auction to receive 50,000 CR
> *DOORBUSTERS! - *30% off Everything in the Autoshow!
> 
> *...*
> 
> 
> 
> *Alpinestars Car Pack - DLC Clue Thread (this is a paid for DLC, but is included at no extra cost in the car pass)*
> 
> November being a new month, you must have known deep down in your Forza-loving heart that there was going to be a new car pack coming. Well, I am here to confirm that bit of awesomeness for you. The Alpinestars Car Pack will be bringing seven new cars to Forza Horizon 3 on Tuesday November 1.
> 
> ...
> 
> *New Barn Find*
> 
> In last week's edition of the Week in Review, *Mechberg* teased a new addition coming to the game in November, something that we'd never done in the Forza Horizon series. Today we've got a bit more detail on that new addition. Alongside our new car pack arriving on Tuesday, we're also adding a brand new barn find to the game! We'll let the actual make and model stay a surprise for now but, look for the new barn find to be available for players once they have received the new content update in Forza Horizon 3, and after they have discovered at least the first barn find in the base game. Happy hunting!


http://www.forzamotorsport.net/en-us/news/wir_10_28_16

No news on performance updates on PC though.


----------



## andrews2547

The PC demo is now out if you still haven't decided on whether or not you should buy it.


----------



## gordesky1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> The PC demo is now out if you still haven't decided on whether or not you should buy it.


about time! my cousin wanted to buy this but wanted to see if it will run good on his pc first. 4770k -7950. will tell him later


----------



## andrews2547

If anyone wants to take over as the OP of this thread, please send me a PM.

Unfortunately, I don't have the time to keep the OP up to date anymore.


----------



## faction87

So I recently got this game and its amazing I love it, runs great with my 980 ti, But when I go online and get into a Race I get half way or So and the Game Crashes Ive tried a few different fixs Ive found online and on youtube, anyone got any advice??







PLZ I love this game more than anything LOL


----------



## faction87

Please?!?!?


----------



## faction87

Faulting application name: forza_x64_release_final.exe, version: 0.0.0.0, time stamp: 0x58472ce6
Faulting module name: Microsoft.Xbox.ChatAudio.dll, version: 0.0.0.0, time stamp: 0x56a5a905
Exception code: 0xc0000005
Fault offset: 0x000000000003cd6c
Faulting process id: 0x2570
Faulting application start time: 0x01d258194ee541ad
Faulting application path: C:\Program Files\WindowsApps\Microsoft.OpusPG_1.0.35.2_x64__8wekyb3d8bbwe\forza_x64_release_final.exe
Faulting module path: C:\Program Files\WindowsApps\Microsoft.OpusPG_1.0.35.2_x64__8wekyb3d8bbwe\Microsoft.Xbox.ChatAudio.dll
Report Id: 4ad9bdba-9cbf-499c-9fa3-114c8523c3e2
Faulting package full name: Microsoft.OpusPG_1.0.35.2_x64__8wekyb3d8bbwe
Faulting package-relative application ID: OpusReleaseFinal

thats basically whats causing me to crash.


----------



## faction87

how do I get the Wide body kits? like rocket bunny/liberty walk?

Do I have to buy a DLC or?


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faction87*
> 
> how do I get the Wide body kits? like rocket bunny/liberty walk?
> 
> Do I have to buy a DLC or?


They're only on a few cars, not all of them. When customizing in the garage you need to select "Bodykit Preset"


----------



## faction87

ok thanks, have you guys had any crashing online ? I really want to fix that.


----------



## faction87

also how do i get the HE drift boost and credit boost cars?


----------



## andrews2547

You win them in wheelspins or buy them in the auction house.


----------



## MocoIMO

not exactly forza related but if you guys need to renew live

24 months is on sale for $80.00 on newegg for 10 more hours. That makes it only $20 more than a normal year price.


----------



## faction87

what drivers are you guys using for nvidia cards? Im using an older version because people said it helped with less crashing but it still does, and i want to play battlefield 1 and when I try too it says I Need the latest drivers.


----------



## MocoIMO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faction87*
> 
> what drivers are you guys using for nvidia cards? Im using an older version because people said it helped with less crashing but it still does, and i want to play battlefield 1 and when I try too it says I Need the latest drivers.


I am running 372.90. Unfortunately I can no longer play BF1 but the newer driver's were bricking my system with monitor randomly disconnecting or GPU not detecting at all








On the bright side I play Horizon decently... most of my crashes occur when in the garage so I just swap cars from the in game menu and pay the 10k delivery fee


----------



## faction87

Also I seem to be stuck @ 53% Ive done pretty much everything But obviously not. Do i need that Blizzard Ice Mountain DLC or somthing


----------



## andrews2547

Have you got gold on every single race and championship, photographed every single car, found all barn finds, discovered every road, etc?


----------



## trivium nate

Do you have to buy this on pc to get it on XB1 and PC? i got it for XB1 was jw


----------



## andrews2547

The PC version is digital only. If you want to play it on PC, you just have to sign into the Xbox App on Windows 10 using the same account that you use on your Xbox One and you should be able to download it. If you have a physical copy for Xbox One, then you will have to buy another copy to get it on PC.


----------



## trivium nate

oh I didnt even think of that thats why lol


----------



## faction87

yeah no im at 75% now, but jus curious are any of you on pc able to see your achievements on the xbox app? I cant .. :\


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faction87*
> 
> yeah no im at 75% now, but jus curious are any of you on pc able to see your achievements on the xbox app? I cant .. :\


Viewing achievos works here


----------



## faction87

on pc? on xbox app? i cant see mine? relog?


----------



## Azefore

Yah on xbox app on windows 10


----------



## andrews2547




----------



## faction87

ok , would be cool if mine showed up









also do all steering wheels work with windows 10?


----------



## Azefore

That's something heavily brand specific and something you'll need to check for the make/model. Horizon 3 itself has a set number of wheels it supports atm, haven't checked to see if they updated their list at all since the first patch in.


----------



## faction87

have any of you guys bought any of the dlc or vip or anything ? or got that with the game when you bought it?


----------



## Cybertox

So I had the chance to try this game out. This is by far the most awful racing game I have played this year, what a disgusting piece of software this game is. Apart from the cancerous performance, there are so many design flaws and annoying issues that I dont even have the patience to type them all out. Thank god for Need For Speed and the continuous DLC releases for Assetto Corsa cause otherwise 2016 would have been left in ruin.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> So I had the chance to try this game out. This is by far the most awful racing game I have played this year, what a disgusting piece of software this game is. Apart from the cancerous performance, there are so many design flaws and annoying issues that I dont even have the patience to type them all out. Thank god for Need For Speed and the continuous DLC releases for Assetto Corsa cause otherwise 2016 would have been left in ruin.


Design flaws such as?

I'm genuinely curious because I couldn't see any.


----------



## Azefore

NFS? Uh oh


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> NFS? Uh oh


Yes, an arcade racer considerably smaller in scale which outbests Forza Horizon 3 in every single aspect. Period.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Yes, an arcade racer considerably smaller in scale which outbests Forza Horizon 3 in every single aspect. Period.


Horizon 3 is an arcade racer?

It also has more cars (and far more variety), better customization (apart from maybe 3 cars), the cars are more detailed, it doesn't force to to play online, it has a day/night cycle, they're not going to drop support after 6 months, the DLC has more content for the same price, the decal editor is the best editor that there has ever been in any game ever, the engines sound like engines rather than what a deaf person assumes what an engine sounds like and it doesn't have cringeworthy live action cutscenes where all the actors talk to you as if you have a learning disability.

The only real issues that Horizon 3 has is performance. The rest of the bugs that I've come across or heard of are minor thing that have mostly been fixed.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Yes, an arcade racer considerably smaller in scale which outbests Forza Horizon 3 in every single aspect. Period.


Are we just trying to troll here? You just outed one aspect it's lesser in, scale. Andrews2547 already posted what's better in Forza, probably without having to put much effort in either.

You don't have to like the game, you don't have to play it, but you do have to give credit for its merit of what it sets out to do and does quite well. Performance hiccups are the ONLY issues I've seen apart from glitched jump records during the first week.

As I recall NFS 2015 launched even with an FPS lock. This isn't to mention the speeds don't exactly look/feel like what they're saying, aka 120mph feels/looks 65mph. You also needed a MOD for daytime driving last time I knew? Why? Horizon 3 brings in various weather systems with a combined day/night cycle.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Are we just trying to troll here? You just outed one aspect it's lesser in, scale. Andrews2547 already posted what's better in Forza, probably without having to put much effort in either.
> 
> You don't have to like the game, you don't have to play it, but you do have to give credit for its merit of what it sets out to do and does quite well. Performance hiccups are the ONLY issues I've seen apart from glitched jump records during the first week.
> 
> As I recall NFS 2015 launched even with an FPS lock. This isn't to mention the speeds don't exactly look/feel like what they're saying, aka 120mph feels/looks 65mph. You also needed a MOD for daytime driving last time I knew? Why? Horizon 3 brings in various weather systems with a combined day/night cycle.


NFS 2015 didn't launch on the PC with a 30fps lock, that was one of the main selling points. It did have automatic gearboxes only until a few months after release.


----------



## xTesla1856

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> NFS 2015 didn't launch on the PC with a 30fps lock, that was one of the main selling points. It did have automatic gearboxes only until a few months after release.


Does it have manual transmissions now? If so, I might pick it up on sale sometime.


----------



## Cybertox

I guess I have to do it after all, so that people know what to expect from this garbage and do not make the mistake of buying it.

*Performance*

This is the worst optimized game I had the possibility to play, in the past few years of gaming I have never come across a game this poorly optimized. What is even more shocking is that after numerous complaints and various patches the game still to this day still runs like absolute garbage. The fact that it is being published by Microsoft is just pathetic, I would be embarrassed to publish such a game as a company specializing in software for PCs. I can understand that Xbox consoles are more financially rewarding for Microsoft and are their main focus but then at least admit you are not interested in developing the PC gaming platform further through own initiative, instead of bragging how important is the PC gaming community is to us and then release a game like Forza Horizon 3.

This is the first game where I can experienced multiple major performance issues all at once. In the Far Cry franchise I always had to deal with microstutter or regular stuttering in the later games but never had to go against anything else. in GTA games I always had decent performance but the drawing distance and the occasional pop-in was always present and annoyingly noticeable. FPS drops is something I experienced in a wide range of games but most of them were rather justifiable because in a short period of time a lot would happen on screen requiring a lot of rendering and processing, after the short while the framerate would then quickly recover. Now lets go back to FH3, this is the game where I experience all the afore mentioned performance issues all at once. Massive pop-in, things such as vegetation, stationary objects and textures render 2 to 3 meters from my car, everything is being rendered right in front of me, simply disgusting and extremely annoying. Everything appears just as I am about to reach it. The constant stutter, my god this is the first time I see a game with vertical synchronization and framerate-smoothing enabled to run so freaking choppy, very rare instances with 60 fps felt like I was playing the game at 20 instead and whenever the framerate was in the usual range 20-35 the game simply felt unresponsive and to an extent of being unplayable. The framerate drops are as common as seeing other cars on the road, but the absolute worse thing about them is that at times the framerate does not even recover after a significant drop in frames and remains the same unless you go to a menu or enter a safehouse. This is is the absolute worse performance experience I ever had to go through, the performance is atrociously bad, I dont even know a word which can describe how truly bad this kind of performance is, and its not only horrifyingly awful, it is immensely inconsistent, the kind of fps fluctuation I have never observed before in any other game regardless of its genre. I have spent more hours adjusting and tinkering the settings and options of this game than actually playing the game, in fact I must have around 90 minutes of actual game time while the other hours were simply wasted trying to make this disgusting game at least tolerable. The hilarious thing however is when you go online and look for potential fixes and the only one which works for you and then again not always and only at times is setting the game's priority to low in the task manager and changing the affinity of cores by disabling core 0.








I can understand the core affinity fix as it forces the game to utilize other cores instead of just bottlenecking and torturing a single one like most poorly optimized games like to do but setting the priority to low and having the game use less system memory and less processing power from the GPU is absurd and funny at the same time, I dont even....








I like how you could hear my 290X lifting off like a jet when playing the game with a mix of medium to high settings and running between 18-35 frames with no adjustments to affinity and prioritization. But then you do the fix and if you have luck the game starts running 20 frames higher and the GPU readjusts the fans speed accordingly and you can hear the fans in idle mode. Hahahahahahahaha. Less processing effort better performance, this is just the absolute worse coding I have ever come across in my entire life.

*Gameplay / Game Design*

The game is large in scale and has an extremely impressive cars list, this is something I cannot deny and have to admit. Very impressive scale for a racing game. This is also the reason why I bought the game along with the fact that it was discounted (25% off). The game includes car models which I have never seen in any other prior racing game and that is a very positive thing, too bad everything else except for the world size and cars list in this game can be only described as trash and absolute garbage. My vocabulary right now is struggling so hard just by me trying to describe how bad this game is and which words to pick for the description.

Fore and foremost the biggest joke about this game is the forced and even encouraged driving of exotic cars off-road, you heard me. Driving Hyper Cars and Exotics like Koenigsegg, Lamborghini and Ferrari on gravel, sand, grass, water and other off-road areas. This category of cars struggles even on poorly built asphalt roads, not even talking about gravel because of how low to the ground they are. On race tracks gravel is used to stop sports cars as soon as possible before they make an impact with the borders of the circuit, in this game you can see yourself driving a Lamborghini Centenario at 100 miles per hour on gravel, sand, off-road dirt and water right at the beginning sequence of the game. What the hell is this, this is the most unrealistic bull crap I have been fed in a racing game, not even talking about the fact that this happens in the opening sequence and thats the first thing you do, drive a Centenario at 150 miles per hour off-road. The next issue are the destructible objects. There was a bucketlist event or something of that sort where I got to drive a buggy through the jungle on a narrow dirt road. I suddenly lose a bit of traction and find myself off the path, I was worried a bit cause I thought I am going to crash into that thick jungle palm tree and gonna have to restart, nope. That 8 meters tall, 2 meters thick tree is destructible and so are all the other trees that are surrounding me, now I dont even have to follow the path as I can just cut and drive through palm trees without losing speed. And some people have the audacity to call this an arcade-sim? Are you mentally challenged or something? This is a racing game which can only be described as fantasy arcade racer, hell even Ridge Racer with those flying machines is more realistic. This also adds up to the awful and unrealistic handling of cars which I am going to address in the next section.

Now lets address cameras and their respective angles and rotations. So frustrated and annoyed by the way they work whether its in the showroom within the hideout or whatever that festival circus tent is called. When driving the car and rotating the camera it rotates around the player model and not the car, how ******ed is that? I want to admire the car I am driving, not that hipster looking white guy I chose or those cringe worthy racial diversity acceptance looking Afro-americans and Asians. Its absolutely perfect to add diverse characters different in terms of race, sex and gender but please do not make them look like a photo robot of an average Asian in China or Japan cause this is just outrageous and unintentionally racist. Back to the cameras, why cant I zoom in or zoom out in the showroom and have to follow that black circle on the ground to look at my car from a fixed distance? Am I on rails or something? Cannot stress enough how annoying it is being unable to see the front of your car, I drove an Audi R8 and couldn't see its front even if I would come to a full stop regardless of camera option. The field of view and the distance between the object and the camera can be only described as ******ed. I have to go into photo mode to be able to see the front of my car, this is a joke. Due to that it is also hard to see the opponents at your sides which are trying to overtake you because all you see is the windshield of the car and that hipster steering it with a nice background of the unrealistically bright blue Australian sky with stuttering clouds. As if this wasnt enough the camera rotation is very clunky and feels odd, there is no smoothness like in pretty much every other decent racing game. This is concerning the third person camera views, not even talking about first person, so unrealistically far is the camera positioning that I am not even going to discuss it.

Lets talk about progression because it is the biggest problem I have with the game. I was able to buy an Audi R8 V10 Plus after playing the game for 20 minutes. A high-end sports car. But you know whats even more funny, the fact that I could choose a BMW M4 as my starting car. In most games you start low-end and work your way to get those higher-end, more expensive and more extreme cars which you look forward to unlock and they come as a reward. That is the case in every NFS game or any other similar arcade racer. You start with a crappy low grade car and then you end up in those higher end tuners or exotics. Here you can start off with a $100,000 German performance car and after 30 minutes of playtime you can buy a Regera, Enzo, Centenario or LaFerrari. Earning or farming credits is not even needed, you get an immense amount of money automatically simply by playing the game however you want. This game has little to no progression. Skills which you can unlock make the game easier than it already is and believe me the game is not even a challenge even with the higher difficulty settings. The only progression I felt was when I completed two random events and the festival area got "upgraded", instead of dirt there was gravel on the path to the tent and more fans spawned behind the barriers, thats it. I bought the Ultimate Edition because I just wanted to have all the content of the game, however it still did not include everything. The Expansion are not included in a so called "Ultimate" Edition for $100 so you have to buy them separately, pathetic, money-milking at its finest. But now lets talk about the VIP, it gives you exclusive cars and some bonuses. Well, those bonuses ruin the game even more. Everything was going according to plan, I had around 700 credits and finished my first race or second race, suddenly I level up and a wheelspin price is available. So I spin the wheel and land on 100 000 credits, then this amount gets doubled because I am a VIP and I get 200 000 freaking credits. I went from 7K to 207k in a matter of seconds due to lvling from level 2 to lvl 3. Not only can I buy 90% of cars in the game now but I can also buy all the available to me upgrades and have a high end car in a matter of seconds. So I went from an HSV which looks like one of those cars which transport corpses to Cemeteries or Funerals to an Audi R8 V10 Plus. It felt so lame. This game simply has no progression nor any rewards. Everything is easily acquirable and requires no effort nor time.

Customization is good, however visual customization is lacking. Doest even come close to the customization found in the newest NFS instalment. Performance customization and tuning I guess is good, not much else to say about it except that it doesn't impact actual manoeuvrability and behaviour of the car as much as I would like.

*Controls / Cars Handling*

I spent tweaking my controls and the handling options almost as much as I spent in the video settings menu. All a waste of time, cars still feel like trains on rails, unresponsive and very bland with no distinctive characteristics and road behaviour. As mentioned driving off-road is as good as driving on-road and has almost no penalties and is encouraged throughout the whole game regardless of your vehicles class or category. I felt like I was driving go-karts with a fixed steering ratio which dont turn more than 30 degrees. Cars simply wont turn at moderate speed, you are either forced to slam on the brakes with or without ABS-on and go through the curves slowly, or just drift past the corners like its a drifting competition or some tokyo drift mimic, and that regardless of whether your car is AWD, RWD or FWD. An all wheel drive car can drift as good as a RWD, same for the FWD cars. An alternative method of turning and making corners is to decelerate, realize that with this crappy steering you cant turn adequately and then crash unto any border in the vicinity, bump off of it and then simply recover from the impact and there you go, you went through a corner without steering, drifting or loosing significant amounts of speed and now you have passed three cars in front of you and are leading the race, all that without any potential steering or turning. This is also the method the majority of people use in order to drive in this game, from one bump to an other, they just bounce through the race instead of actually racing or using brakes. Also I dont understand whats up with the settings being tied to difficulty and additional bonuses, I already have the VIP which doubles my wheelspin rewards, I dont need any additional percentual bonuses. Also the higher was the controls difficulty due to the made changes, the easier and better was the handling of the cars, so for me it got actually easier than more difficult. Disable traction control, automatic braking and ABS and suddenly you become a racing deity and get rewarded with even more bonuses as if the game is not easy enough. So no matter which options I changed and tweaked I still wasnt able to configure a pleasing racing / handling experience, manoeuvrability is still very limited, I was able to improve it but that wasnt good enough. Instead of taking corners I was forced to drift through them, cause the other option is only to slow down drastically and let others overtake you or just bump off the safety barriers like a ball or like any other YouTuber I saw playing the game. Also drifting sucks in this game, it is just not enjoyable and cheesy, also does not require any expertise or skills, regardless of your settings and car configurations simply tap the handbrake at moderate speed and guide your car through the corner, it doesnt get as simple and as lame as that. Also the car doesnt even look like it is drifting, it looks like it is trying to regain traction but you are forcing it not to, not sure how to describe that otherwise. Another hilarious fact is that the game was developed for the Xbox One specifically and the controls focused on the Xbox One controller, yet they still managed to make the controls absolutely atrocious. I played the game on PC using an Xbox One Controller and could not realize how atrocious the controls were, were they really designed to be this bad in an intentional manner? I enjoy using my Xbox Controller with most of the games that I play but this time I hated it, and it was while playing a game designed for the Xbox One. Assetto Corsa, a much much more difficult and complex game and a true racing simulator where you are pretty much forced to have a wheel for an optimal experience still provides a pleasant and a far more enjoyable experience with an Xbox One controller than FH3. Same with the handling, much more realistic and drastically better handling which can be enjoyed.

*Graphics / Visuals*

The game is average looking, reminds me of The Crew in terms of graphical direction and art. My biggest gripe are the cars models, they must be worse looking models in a modern racing game. They look as they were fake and like toy cars. They are flat, as if they are low-polygon with no emphasis on curves or reflections, lighting and reflections , hell some cars models in GTA V look more alive and more detailed and they base on made-up non-existing designs. FH3 cars look like they are made out of plasticine, I simply do not find them to be attractive or have a respectable degree of detail and aesthetic, when you are in the showroom you feel like you are looking at a Hotwheels cars catalog. Got an impression as if the car is just one big part. The vegetation seemed to be more attractive before I actually got to play the game, Once I started playing I realized that even the vegetation in Just Cause 2 looks better and that is a much older game. The shaders, lighting and reflections are all oversatured and unrealistically colorful, I have never seen light sources emitting such brightness and color density. The textures are good, apart from the ones found on vegetation. Models and the complexity of objects are the most lacking graphical aspects along with the fake and hollywood like shadows and shaders. In some cases they do not reflect and do not fall properly so you have this impossible positioning of shadows and lights all over the place. The oversatured and very bright colors are something which can be periodically found in NFS too but comparing the two is unfeasible, one is a game which looks slightly better than Crew which in my opinion is an average looking racer while the other one is the best looking racing game on PC only rivaled by games from other genres. Generally speaking Australia is a very vivid place and it is hard to make it look bad, the game looks above average but I really dislike the ugly cars models and the lighting, shaders and shadows which accompany the game. Vegetation is sub-par and could look much better than that. Not a bad looking game, either is it something very impressive. Considerably better than Assetto Corsa though, no doubt about that. (Not in terms of cars models though but in pretty much everything else.).

The biggest joke of them all however is Windows Store and the support that I got while trying to refund my game. Forget about Origin and UPLAY, those platforms are very good when compared to Windows Store. I bought the Ultimate Edition of the game while it was 25% off and paid around $100, after having experienced this abomination I tried to refund it. After 90 minutes of Windows Live Chat with a dude named Francis I was denied refund. He simply told me that after 90 minutes of continuous questions and discussions with his colleagues, the purchase I made was final and irreversible. Never did I struggle so much finding out where my game is, how to play it and how to uninstall it. I am supposed to go to the game's store page in order to launch it, this is literally as worse as it gets. I cannot even lunch it via my Library, neither can I unistall it from there. For uninstallation I have to go to my start menu and from there right click FH3 and click on uninstall. Suddenly whenever I boot my desktop I have to input my Microsoft account information including the password. I then solved it by switching back to the original local account I have made for the computer. This was my first and last time I bought anything on the Windows Store. Cancer in its purest form.

I am pretty sure I forgot numerous other issue with the game and what I have addressed is only a fraction of the problems found in the game.

I am eventually going to give this game a second try when I get my 1080Ti sometime in Spring but so far this game is something I consider to be mediocre and even if I do get a steady 60 fps with maxed out settings once I upgrade my GPU I doubt that will make me like the game.

Wow I am actually impressed that I almost wrote an entire book about a game I hated using my iPhone while on a train to Zürich. Anyways, all negativity aside, I wish everyone a happy new year, enjoy the celebrations, I know I will


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> I guess I have to do it after all, so that people know what to expect from this garbage and do not make the mistake of buying it.
> 
> *Gameplay / Game Design*
> 
> Fore and foremost the biggest joke about this game is the forced and even encouraged driving of exotic cars off-road, you heard me. Driving Hyper Cars and Exotics like Koenigsegg, Lamborghini and Ferrari on gravel, sand, grass, water and other off-road areas. This category of cars struggles even on poorly built asphalt roads, not even talking about gravel because of how low to the ground they are. On race tracks gravel is used to stop sports cars as soon as possible before they make an impact with the borders of the circuit


https://www.youtube.com/user/TaxTheRich100
http://www.redbull.com/uk/en/motorsports/stories/1331785905047/a-day-in-the-life
https://youtu.be/NqyvfH3cV6o

These are the type of roads that you drive supercars in Horizon 3. They manage just fine. The gravel on race tracks near the corners are made up of stones that are 25-40mm in diameter and the gravel pits are typically around 10-15cm deep. Not solid dirt with a few stones on.
Quote:


> in this game you can see yourself driving a Lamborghini Centenario at 100 miles per hour on gravel, sand, off-road dirt and water right at the beginning sequence of the game. What the hell is this, this is the most unrealistic bull crap I have been fed in a racing game, not even talking about the fact that this happens in the opening sequence and thats the first thing you do, drive a Centenario at 150 miles per hour off-road.


See the videos above. Also Forza Horizon 3 is an arcade racer, it's not supposed to be realistic.
Quote:


> The next issue are the destructible objects. There was a bucketlist event or something of that sort where I got to drive a buggy through the jungle on a narrow dirt road. I suddenly lose a bit of traction and find myself off the path, I was worried a bit cause I thought I am going to crash into that thick jungle palm tree and gonna have to restart, nope. That 8 meters tall, 2 meters thick tree is destructible and so are all the other trees that are surrounding me, now I dont even have to follow the path as I can just cut and drive through palm trees without losing speed. And some people have the audacity to call this an arcade-sim? Are you mentally challenged or something? This is a racing game which can only be described as fantasy arcade racer, hell even Ridge Racer with those flying machines is more realistic. This also adds up to the awful and unrealistic handling of cars which I am going to address in the next section.


It sounds like you're bad at the game and you're trying to pass it off as a design flaw. Also you're the only person who I have seen call any Horizon game an arcade-sim racer. The Motorsport series is the arcade-sim racer, the Horizon series is arcade.
Quote:


> Now lets address cameras and their respective angles and rotations. So frustrated and annoyed by the way they work whether its in the showroom within the hideout or whatever that festival circus tent is called. When driving the car and rotating the camera it rotates around the player model and not the car, how ******ed is that? I want to admire the car I am driving, not that hipster looking white guy I chose or those cringe worthy racial diversity acceptance looking Afro-americans and Asians. Its absolutely perfect to add diverse characters different in terms of race, sex and gender but please do not make them look like a photo robot of an average Asian in China or Japan cause this is just outrageous and unintentionally racist.


The way the camera works in showroom made is Autovista where you "walk" around the car in first person. While out of the showroom, if you want to admire the car, there is two modes that will let you do this. Camera mode and drone mode. Complaining about the guy you chose does sound like a you problem, not a design flaw problem. If you don't like that character, you can change them. Also the character you chose really doesn't matter. The only time you see them is in third person while driving or when you unlock a barn find. Again, this isn't a design flaw, it's a problem that you have.
Quote:


> Back to the cameras, why cant I zoom in or zoom out in the showroom and have to follow that black circle on the ground to look at my car from a fixed distance? Am I on rails or something?


Walk backwards and forwards. Again, this isn't a design flaw, this is you not knowing how to play the game and are trying to pass it off as a design flaw.
Quote:


> Cannot stress enough how annoying it is being unable to see the front of your car, I drove an Audi R8 and couldn't see its front even if I would come to a full stop regardless of camera option.




The camera's not directly in front of the car, but in this screenshot, you can see the entire bumper. If I move the camera directly in front of the car, it cuts off 3cm at most. It's hardly "can't see the front"
Quote:


> The field of view and the distance between the object and the camera can be only described as ******ed.


The FoV in third person is the same as literally every other third person cameras. Including NFS 2015, that you love so much.

The first person FoV adjustment doesn't exist, I'll give you that, it really is something that they should have included from the start. There is no reason why it shouldn't be there, the E3 demo had FoV adjustment.
Quote:


> I have to go into photo mode to be able to see the front of my car, this is a joke. Due to that it is also hard to see the opponents at your sides which are trying to overtake you because all you see is the windshield of the car and that hipster steering it with a nice background of the unrealistically bright blue Australian sky with stuttering clouds. As if this wasnt enough the camera rotation is very clunky and feels odd, there is no smoothness like in pretty much every other decent racing game. This is concerning the third person camera views, not even talking about first person, so unrealistically far is the camera positioning that I am not even going to discuss it.


The camera rotation in third person is the same as almost every other racing game that has camera rotation in third person except for maybe which way you need to rotate the analogue stick. Some games have it the opposite way around, others don't. As for the "unrealistically bright blue" sky, either your monitor isn't calibrated properly, or you haven't seen a blue sky in such a long time that you forgot what it looks like. The skybox they use is an actual photo (well, 4K video) of the sky that they recorded over a period of several months in Australia.
Quote:


> Lets talk about progression because it is the biggest problem I have with the game. I was able to buy an Audi R8 V10 Plus after playing the game for 20 minutes. A high-end sports car. But you know whats even more funny, the fact that I could choose a BMW M4 as my starting car. In most games you start low-end and work your way to get those higher-end, more expensive and more extreme cars which you look forward to unlock and they come as a reward. That is the case in every NFS game or any other similar arcade racer. You start with a crappy low grade car and then you end up in those higher end tuners or exotics.


The game gives you a choice at the start. Do you want to start off in a low-end car and work you way up (Nissan S13 or Holden Maloo) or do you want to "skip the progression" and start off in a higher-end car (M4 or Shelby GT350). You chose the M4, that's a "problem" you caused. Not the game.
Quote:


> Here you can start off with a $100,000 German performance car and after 30 minutes of playtime you can buy a Regera, Enzo, Centenario or LaFerrari.


I'd love to know what you did to earn 1.9M, 2.8M, 2.3M or 1.5M after 30 minutes of play time. The best Horizon 3 players in the world struggle to get passed Cr. 800,000 per hour without using exploits, yet you claim you managed to get up to Cr. 5,600,000 in half the time. Even using exploits, the best Horizon 3 players in the world struggle to get passed Cr. 3,000,000 per hour.

Also NFS Most Wanted (2012) starts you off in a Porsche 911 Carrera S and IIRC, NFS 2015 gives you an Aventador after 40ish minutes of average gameplay.
Quote:


> Earning or farming credits is not even needed, you get an immense amount of money automatically simply by playing the game however you want. This game has little to no progression. Skills which you can unlock make the game easier than it already is and believe me the game is not even a challenge even with the higher difficulty settings.


Turn off all assists (don't fool yourself, I know you drive with most, if not all assists on including the driving line) and turn the Drivatar difficulty up to Unbeatable, then comeback and say how little of a challenge it is. I'd like to see a video of you doing a race with all assists off and Drivatars on Unbeatable. It shouldn't be too difficult to get a video of that. Winkey + alt + R to star/stop recording and the default save location is Videos/Captures. It shouldn't need to be compressed in a video editor to upload to YouTube either, the default settings should make the video at ~10Mbps at 1080p. But of course, I doubt you will record yourself playing it with all assists off and Drivatars on Unbeatable to prove your point that it's not much of a challenge.
Quote:


> The only progression I felt was when I completed two random events and the festival area got "upgraded", instead of dirt there was gravel on the path to the tent and more fans spawned behind the barriers, thats it.


Yeah, that's what an festival expansion is, both in game and IRL. What did you expect? It's not really a design flaw though.
Quote:


> I bought the Ultimate Edition because I just wanted to have all the content of the game, however it still did not include everything. The Expansion are not included in a so called "Ultimate" Edition for $100 so you have to buy them separately, pathetic, money-milking at its finest.


This is your problem. You didn't read what you were buying and now you're trying to blame the developer/publisher for it. The Ultimate Edition comes with all car packs for the first 6 months and the VIP bonus. The car packs are $9.99 each, 6 car packs, $60 + $20 for the VIP bonus. Include the $60 cost of the game and that's $140. The Ultimate Edition (at regular price) is $40 cheaper than buying the base game and VIP bonus separately.
Quote:


> But now lets talk about the VIP, it gives you exclusive cars and some bonuses. Well, those bonuses ruin the game even more. Everything was going according to plan, I had around 700 credits and finished my first race or second race, suddenly I level up and a wheelspin price is available. So I spin the wheel and land on 100 000 credits, then this amount gets doubled because I am a VIP and I get 200 000 freaking credits. I went from 7K to 207k in a matter of seconds due to lvling from level 2 to lvl 3. Not only can I buy 90% of cars in the game now but I can also buy all the available to me upgrades and have a high end car in a matter of seconds. So I went from an HSV which looks like one of those cars which transport corpses to Cemeteries or Funerals to an Audi R8 V10 Plus. It felt so lame. This game simply has no progression nor any rewards. Everything is easily acquirable and requires no effort nor time.


The wheelspins aren't mandatory and the amount/car you get from them is down to luck. Also earlier you said you started with the M4, now you're saying you started with the HSV. Which one is it? Because it can't be both. AFAIK, you can't delete your save and start again. This is a legit criticism of the game, "I'm bad at the game" or "I didn't read what I was buying" isn't.
Quote:


> Customization is good, however visual customization is lacking. Doest even come close to the customization found in the newest NFS instalment. Performance customization and tuning I guess is good, not much else to say about it except that it doesn't impact actual manoeuvrability and behaviour of the car as much as I would like.


Customization in Horizon 3 is overall significantly better than NFS. 19 cars in Horizon 3 have pre-set widebodies, some cars have more than one to choose from and there are at least another 50 cars that have more than just the Forza bumpers which is the stock bumper with canards, a splitter and tow eye. I'm guessing you just tried to visually customize just the Audi R8 and maybe a couple of Ferraris. As far as performance upgrades go, all they do is add more power and give you options that you have to change if you want the car to handle different. If you didn't change them or download a tune someone else made, that's your problem. Not a problem with the game.
Quote:


> *Controls / Cars Handling*
> 
> I spent tweaking my controls and the handling options almost as much as I spent in the video settings menu. All a waste of time, cars still feel like trains on rails, unresponsive and very bland with no distinctive characteristics and road behaviour. As mentioned driving off-road is as good as driving on-road and has almost no penalties and is encouraged throughout the whole game regardless of your vehicles class or category. I felt like I was driving go-karts with a fixed steering ratio which dont turn more than 30 degrees. Cars simply wont turn at moderate speed, you are either forced to slam on the brakes with or without ABS-on and go through the curves slowly, or just drift past the corners like its a drifting competition or some tokyo drift mimic, and that regardless of whether your car is AWD, RWD or FWD. An all wheel drive car can drift as good as a RWD, same for the FWD cars.


This is because it's an arcade racer, not a sim.

Also if you can drift a FWD car as good as you can drift an AWD/RWD car, then that's because you're bad at drifting. This is again, your problem. It doesn't have anything to do with the game.
Quote:


> An alternative method of turning and making corners is to decelerate, realize that with this crappy steering you cant turn adequately and then crash unto any border in the vicinity, bump off of it and then simply recover from the impact and there you go, you went through a corner without steering, drifting or loosing significant amounts of speed and now you have passed three cars in front of you and are leading the race, all that without any potential steering or turning.


Turn the difficulty up and do it again. Also, this is another problem caused by you being bad at the game, not a problem with the game itself.
Quote:


> This is also the method the majority of people use in order to drive in this game, from one bump to an other, they just bounce through the race instead of actually racing or using brakes.


Out of this wall of text, this is the third legit criticism. Because of how the Drivatars are (they are based on how other people IRL drive), they mostly ram you. Turn aggression off and it won't be as bad.
Quote:


> Also I dont understand whats up with the settings being tied to difficulty and additional bonuses, I already have the VIP which doubles my wheelspin rewards, I dont need any additional percentual bonuses.


Every racing game that ever existed with difficulty settings and in-game currency and/or experience gives you more in-game currency and/or experience the higher the difficulty setting is. If a race pays out Cr. 5,000 and 2000 exp at the lowest difficulty with all assists on and it pays Cr. 5,000 and 2000 exp at the highest difficulty with all assists off, why would anyone want to play it at the highest difficulty when they can play it at the lowest and get the same reward?
Quote:


> Also the higher was the controls difficulty due to the made changes, the easier and better was the handling of the cars, so for me it got actually easier than more difficult. Disable traction control, automatic braking and ABS and suddenly you become a racing deity and get rewarded with even more bonuses as if the game is not easy enough.


Turn up the difficulty. I find it extremely hard to believe that you play it at unbeatable with all assists off because you claim Assetto Corsa is a bad game because it's too difficult with driving assists and the driving line on while on the easiest tracks. Which again (although it's a different game) is another thing that's a problem with you, not the game.
Quote:


> So no matter which options I changed and tweaked I still wasnt able to configure a pleasing racing / handling experience, manoeuvrability is still very limited, I was able to improve it but that wasnt good enough. Instead of taking corners I was forced to drift through them,


So you're driving a gokart on rails, but the maneuverability is limited and drifting is easy? Which one is it? Because it can't be both. Also if done properly (i.e. you're not bad at the game) drifting around corners is significantly slower taking them properly)
Quote:


> than cause the other option is only to slow down drastically and let others overtake you or just bump off the safety barriers like a ball or like any other YouTuber I saw playing the game. Also drifting sucks in this game, it is just not enjoyable and cheesy, also does not require any expertise or skills, regardless of your settings and car configurations simply tap the handbrake at moderate speed and guide your car through the corner, it doesnt get as simple and as lame as that.


This is something else I'd like to see a video of you doing. With all assists off and in "sim mode" (where the game doesn't drive for you), holding drifts can be a challenge for even the best Horizon 3 players.
Quote:


> Also the car doesnt even look like it is drifting, it looks like it is trying to regain traction but you are forcing it not to, not sure how to describe that otherwise.


That's what drifting is. It's not a design flaw.
Quote:


> Another hilarious fact is that the game was developed for the Xbox One specifically and the controls focused on the Xbox One controller, yet they still managed to make the controls absolutely atrocious. I played the game on PC using an Xbox One Controller and could not realize how atrocious the controls were, were they really designed to be this bad in an intentional manner?


You're the only person I have seen complain about the controls. This does sound like it's another problem where you're bad at the game but you're trying to pass it off as a flaw.
Quote:


> I enjoy using my Xbox Controller with most of the games that I play but this time I hated it, and it was while playing a game designed for the Xbox One. Assetto Corsa, a much much more difficult and complex game and a true racing simulator where you are pretty much forced to have a wheel for an optimal experience still provides a pleasant and a far more enjoyable experience with an Xbox One controller than FH3. Same with the handling, much more realistic and drastically better handling which can be enjoyed.


You can't really compare how the controls and realism are between Horizon 3 and Assetto Corsa. Really, saying Assetto Corsa has better controls than Horzion 3 because you're used to Assetto Corsa is the same as saying ARMA 3 has better controls and is more realistic than CSGO because you're used to ARMA 3. Similar genre, completely different type of game.
Quote:


> *Graphics / Visuals*
> 
> The game is average looking, reminds me of The Crew in terms of graphical direction and art.


No.




Bear in mind, that's at pre-set medium. I assume you play it on ultra which does look much better.
Quote:


> My biggest gripe are the cars models, they must be worse looking models in a modern racing game. They look as they were fake and like toy cars. They are flat, as if they are low-polygon with no emphasis on curves or reflections, lighting and reflections , hell some cars models in GTA V look more alive and more detailed and they base on made-up non-existing designs.


Assetto Corsa has worse car models which have a lower polygon count.
Quote:


> ...I simply do not find them ... have a respectable degree of detail ...


Not really sure how you can get more detail than this


Quote:


> The vegetation seemed to be more attractive before I actually got to play the game, Once I started playing I realized that even the vegetation in Just Cause 2 looks better and that is a much older game.


Finally, another actual crtisism for the game. They have turned down the detail of vegetation through updates in an attempt to get it to work properly on PC. It didn't work and they didn't restore it back to how it was.
Quote:


> The shaders, lighting and reflections are all oversatured and unrealistically colorful, I have never seen light sources emitting such brightness and color density.The textures are good, apart from the ones found on vegetation. Models and the complexity of objects are the most lacking graphical aspects along with the fake and hollywood like shadows and shaders. In some cases they do not reflect and do not fall properly so you have this impossible positioning of shadows and lights all over the place.


Calibrate your monitor or turn down saturation in the settings. I'd also like to see some examples of this.
Quote:


> The biggest joke of them all however is Windows Store and the support that I got while trying to refund my game. Forget about Origin and UPLAY, those platforms are very good when compared to Windows Store. I bought the Ultimate Edition of the game while it was 25% off and paid around $100, after having experienced this abomination I tried to refund it. After 90 minutes of Windows Live Chat with a dude named Francis I was denied refund. He simply told me that after 90 minutes of continuous questions and discussions with his colleagues, the purchase I made was final and irreversible. Never did I struggle so much finding out where my game is, how to play it and how to uninstall it. I am supposed to go to the game's store page in order to launch it, this is literally as worse as it gets. I cannot even lunch it via my Library, neither can I unistall it from there. For uninstallation I have to go to my start menu and from there right click FH3 and click on uninstall. Suddenly whenever I boot my desktop I have to input my Microsoft account information including the password. I then solved it by switching back to the original local account I have made for the computer. This was my first and last time I bought anything on the Windows Store. Cancer in its purest form.


Another legit criticism, but this doesn't have anything to do with the game. It's like blaming Steam because for Airport Simulator 2014 being a bad game.


----------



## Azefore

I remember buying my copy and it saying specifically on the purchase page something along the lines of "digital sale, no refunds"... Just saying


----------



## faction87

Im debating on buying the Motorsports car DLC pack or the VIP Membership, I really wanna get either the VIP membership for those 5 cars for $20 or the Motorsports car pack for $10.

I really wanna try that Super Trofeo Lambo and bout 4-5 others on that pack and for the VIP , Theres like 3-4 cars i like alot, stuck on what to do.


----------



## Azefore

I'd probably try to find the VIP for lower and go for that, the Motorsports All Stars is best bang for buck though, I see where you're coming from lol


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> I remember buying my copy and it saying specifically on the purchase page something along the lines of "digital sale, no refunds"... Just saying


Yeah that is indeed so but I somehow overlooked it, maybe it was also poorly communicated. I have been only made aware of that during my live chat session with Francis. This is also the only digital store where I was unable to refund a game, I was able to successfully get refunds from Steam, UPLAY and Origin. So the fact that I was not able to refund FH3 came as a big surprise to me and was something I was not expecting at all.


----------



## faction87

do you guys know how to make the pagani zonda cinque Green? but with the Stripe and carbon fiber down the middle? Ives seen one on horizon two like that.
it only lets me do that scheme in White and Red, Carbon


----------



## andrews2547

Make it.

The Forza series has the best decal editor in any game. You're only limited by your imagination and skill.


----------



## Cybertox

Yeah I am definitely done with this game for now, I am not getting any challenge, progression or pleasure by playing it. Will come back with a 1080Ti and lower expectations next time.


----------



## Azefore

What difficulty setting and handling options are you using? I'm genuinely curious as all get out.

Progression wise I'm doubtful you could buy more than 1 of the historic Ferraris from all the time you put in, a few hundred thousand credits isn't worth jack.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> What difficulty setting and handling options are you using? I'm genuinely curious as all get out.
> 
> Progression wise I'm doubtful you could buy more than 1 of the historic Ferraris from all the time you put in, a few hundred thousand credits isn't worth jack.


Pretty much this.

When I did play Horizon 3, I was regularly in the top 100 in the Rivals events and even I found doing the single player races on Unbeatable with all assists off a challenge.

Also for the hours that I put into Horizon 3, my garage value is around 47M and I have just over 1.2M. This is with 239 hours worth of gameplay. That means I averaged 201K per hour. Now, bear in mind I don't have the VIP bonus and I didn't buy every single car. Even with a VIP bonus and me buying every single car, I still wouldn't be any where close enough to buying a LaFerrari (the cheapest car you claim you had the money for) within 30 minutes of gameplay.


----------



## dbLIVEdb

best game ever! FFB with G920 and buttkicker gamer 2 is spot on!


----------



## 96accord

Xbox One -> accordracin96


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> What difficulty setting and handling options are you using? I'm genuinely curious as all get out.




The reply is silent....


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The reply is silent....


I took it as confirmation


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> What difficulty setting and handling options are you using? I'm genuinely curious as all get out.
> 
> Progression wise I'm doubtful you could buy more than 1 of the historic Ferraris from all the time you put in, a few hundred thousand credits isn't worth jack.


The difficulty I used was the one prior to the most difficult one, no idea how it was called. I dont remember my exact handling options. I uninstalled the game so cant check. I havent bought any Ferraris, the cars I owned were the Ranger Rover, that HSV corpses transporter, One of the starting muscle cars, an Audi R8 V10 Plus and the LP670. If I would have tried out the most interesting cars in the game then there would be no point in returning to the game with a better GPU which is something I am planning on doing, cause the performance is what currently ruins it for me the most. The thing with the lack of difficulty and challenge within the game is the fact that the AI behaviour doesnt change with the increase of the difficulty, they just become faster in straight line. The AIs do not slipstream, they do not defend and you can pass them however you want, they dont brake check you, they dont block your attempts at surpassing and are unable to surpass you in corners. All they can do is surpass you in a straight line or crash into something which eventually crashes into you.

The developers version in an unencrypted format has been distributed to all game owners in form of an update. So all the future planned DLCs and included cars have been revealed and even made available to a certain extent. Shows what kind of people are behind the game, such incompetence is simply pathetic.


----------



## andrews2547

Complains about it not being challenging.

Doesn't turn up the difficulty when it's an option.

Okay then.

There are also a few points there that don't make sense. You say they don't brake check you, do you even know what this means? Why would they randomly brake, which causes them to slow down? Not to mention brake checking in real world races is not allowed and if you do it, you will get a penalty. You say the AI is faster in a straight line, that is because they are slipstreaming you, usually. Otherwise it's because they have more power than you. If they aren't slipstreaming you, you aren't on the racing line. No games have AI that slipstream from you if you aren't on the racing line. This isn't an issue with Horizon 3 on it's own. Also blocking is something that if you do in a real world race, you will get a penalty.


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Forza Horizon 3 players on Windows PCs just got a lot more than they bargained for. When Microsoft and Playground Studios posted the January car pack update, they briefly released the wrong version (likely a developer build) of the racing game. This not only prompted a massive 53GB download -- basically, re-downloading the entire game -- but created havoc with your saves. If you started a new profile in this version, it wouldn't be playable in any other release.
> 
> The Forza team has since rolled back to the previous build and is working on a fixed update. And if you stuck to your profiles from an earlier version, you should be safe even if you used them with the flawed software. However, you're in for some headaches even then: you have to reinstall the game to get back on track. Suffice it to say that you won't be happy this month if you're using an internet provider with data caps.


*Source*


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Game developer makes mistake, apologizes.


*Source*


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> *Source*


They didn't just apologize, they also released the actual update.


----------



## Azefore

That explains the second download of the game I had going in the store after startup today...


----------



## dbLIVEdb

The new update definately improved physics, as well as performance. I am running at 5.7k Ultra 60fps and have more vibration with the wheels as well as better handling. Also, my smoke plumed goal markers went missing with the previous update, and they have returned! Very happy overall.


----------



## andrews2547




----------



## sugiik

just played this about a week on pc...

i don't know how to tune...so mostly my car at stock upgrade ^^

but this game have kind of weird steering to me...maybe need to tune...

some feel really heavy....or like wont turn at all...or slide easily.....

but some car by default comfortable enough for me....

but i can tell this game is fun for u who like racing or roaming with friends....

some my friends and read somewhere....i dont know how or what. make this game have bad optimization
but this game runs really great on my rig...ultra 1080p, over 60 fps, hitting 90-100.... no problem on me , ctd or else nothing....but some experience severe ctd...
but it might be something to do with compatibility...

it still have soome bug (especially barn things >.<)

sorry english not my1st language

my xbox acc : stu sugiik, add me ^^


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugiik*
> 
> just played this about a week on pc...
> 
> i don't know how to tune...so mostly my car at stock upgrade ^^
> 
> but this game have kind of weird steering to me...maybe need to tune...
> 
> some feel really heavy....or like wont turn at all...or slide easily.....
> 
> but some car by default comfortable enough for me....
> 
> but i can tell this game is fun for u who like racing or roaming with friends....
> 
> some my friends and read somewhere....i dont know how or what. make this game have bad optimization
> but this game runs really great on my rig...ultra 1080p, over 60 fps, hitting 90-100.... no problem on me , ctd or else nothing....but some experience severe ctd...
> but it might be something to do with compatibility...
> 
> it still have soome bug (especially barn things >.<)
> 
> sorry english not my1st language
> 
> my xbox acc : stu sugiik, add me ^^


For the tunes, if you don't know what you're doing, I'd recommend downloading tunes. There are some very talented people out there who can make excellent tunes.

The performance was terrible, but the last update improved it quite a bit, at least for me.

What bug with the barn find?


----------



## sugiik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> For the tunes, if you don't know what you're doing, I'd recommend downloading tunes. There are some very talented people out there who can make excellent tunes.
> 
> The performance was terrible, but the last update improved it quite a bit, at least for me.
> 
> What bug with the barn find?


forgot what car , on desert, it after found the car, they just standing there , nothing happend , and there's is 1 car still on black on barn find, menu, even i confirm it several time it stays black


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugiik*
> 
> forgot what car , on desert, it after found the car, they just standing there , nothing happend , and there's is 1 car still on black on barn find, menu, even i confirm it several time it stays black


Haven't heard of that bug before. Is this on the PC version?

Also in the barn find menu, does it say the car is ready? If not, you will have to wait for Warren to tell you it's ready.


----------



## sugiik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Haven't heard of that bug before. Is this on the PC version?
> 
> Also in the barn find menu, does it say the car is ready? If not, you will have to wait for Warren to tell you it's ready.


yep pc, most people got it solved by pressing windows button >.< mine not work that way, i'll save it for last.

yes its ready , i ok'd it and it said in my garage , but still black with ready mark


----------



## sugiik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> The difficulty I used was the one prior to the most difficult one, no idea how it was called. I dont remember my exact handling options. I uninstalled the game so cant check. I havent bought any Ferraris, the cars I owned were the Ranger Rover, that HSV corpses transporter, One of the starting muscle cars, an Audi R8 V10 Plus and the LP670. If I would have tried out the most interesting cars in the game then there would be no point in returning to the game with a better GPU which is something I am planning on doing, cause the performance is what currently ruins it for me the most. The thing with the lack of difficulty and challenge within the game is the fact that the AI behaviour doesnt change with the increase of the difficulty, they just become faster in straight line. The AIs do not slipstream, they do not defend and you can pass them however you want, they dont brake check you, they dont block your attempts at surpassing and are unable to surpass you in corners. All they can do is surpass you in a straight line or crash into something which eventually crashes into you.
> 
> The developers version in an unencrypted format has been distributed to all game owners in form of an update. So all the future planned DLCs and included cars have been revealed and even made available to a certain extent. Shows what kind of people are behind the game, such incompetence is simply pathetic.


yep AI dumb, especially if your car out-tune them,, because it's AI.(u should try horn them lol)

the challenging in this game is the online mode, restrict car to B, A , S1, or S2, what i found most challenging playing online are in A and S1. also it's fun because you have really many car on those class (A and S1) , co op campaign or online freeroam fun too with friends.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Here you can start off with a $100,000 German performance car and after 30 minutes of playtime you can buy a Regera, Enzo, Centenario or LaFerrari.


Okay, I started FH3 again so I could test this out. Here are my results after 21 minutes and 7 seconds of driving time (cutscenes and load times don't count for this, this is only for free roam and race time, so add in another 5 or so minutes for loading time and cutscene time which brings it to 26 minutes and 7 seconds).










(the Halo Warthog is from a Halo 5 code).










Okay, now to break down the credits that I've earned. Cr. 20,000 is the starting amount. I won Cr. 50,000 in a wheelspin (I don't have the VIP bonus). The rest, I won from races with a 110% bonus because of the difficulty and assists that I use.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!















The VIP bonus x2 credits only applies to wheelspins that you get from leveling up, not from races as well so in those 20 minutes (rounded down to make the next bit easier to work out), I earned Cr. 95,995, or Cr. 145,995 if I had the VIP bonus. Assuming the amount of money you earn is linear, this means I earned on average Cr. 47,997.5 (Cr. 72,997.5 with VIP bonus) every 10 minutes. Bringing that up to 30 minutes would be Cr. 143,992.5 (Cr. 218,992.5 with the VIP bonus) on average.

Now, ignoring the Halo Warthog that I have, my total garage value if I sold the cars would be Cr. 137,000. Add this onto the Cr. 143,992.5 would bring it to Cr. 280,992.5 (Cr. 335,992.5 with the VIP bonus).

The cheapest car you listed there as "being able to afford after 30 minutes of play time" is the LaFerrari at Cr. 1,500,000. After my gameplay rounded up to 30 minutes, including selling both of the cars that I had and including the VIP bonus, I'd still be Cr. 1,144,007.5 short from being able to buy the LaFerrari.

So where exactly did the extra Cr. 1,144,008 (rounding up) come from during your 30 minutes of play time?


----------



## Azefore

^ He's just a baller obviously


----------



## dbLIVEdb

Here is some advice for best steering with my G920 wheel.

In the logitech app (It was just updated Jan 4th btw) set sensitivity to 50% wheel rotation 360 degrees, and DO NOT enable center spring strength.

In game set all to defaults, FFB settings and vibration settings between 75 -100 depending on your ability to handle the variations of the road at high speeds. center spring to 200 and wheel damper to 115.

For EVEN MORE sense of realism, such as engine and exhaust note, I highly recommend the ButtKicker Gamer 2 if you can get your hands on one as they are sold out everywhere. I connect to the center channel, and set the cutoff at 65hz. With this setting and the FFB felt in the seat as well as the wheel, will give you a VERY good feeling of g forces and road variations. Also the wheel settings allow you to move the wheel realistically with control and dampen the rear wheels from sliding out on corners as well as getting back into a controllable situation when youdo lose control. Good Luck see you in the races. My xbox name is dbcoindropdb, add me to your crew and friends list I make you XP and money as I race quite often and have a 354 ranking.


----------



## Azefore




----------



## mrgnex

I got two gifts cars but when I press download nothing happens.. What's up with that?


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgnex*
> 
> I got two gifts cars but when I press download nothing happens.. What's up with that?


That's what happens. If you go to your garage and look at the cars you own, you should see them on the list with a "new" tag like this


----------



## sugiik

anyway, anyone know how to play adventure online together with friends ?


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

I got the game on XBOne last week, having a lot of fun with it, first Forza game since maybe the 2nd one on Xbox 360. Not really into racing games but got this as it was a solid price and glad i did. Visually its awesome!


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> I got the game on XBOne last week, having a lot of fun with it, first Forza game since maybe the 2nd one on Xbox 360. Not really into racing games but got this as it was a solid price and glad i did. Visually its awesome!


Trying to find the perfect exhaust note among the cars is a tough task but it's how I've been playing it


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Trying to find the perfect exhaust note among the cars is a tough task but it's how I've been playing it


Mercedes 190E.


----------



## TheBadBull

I'm partial to the brutal turbo sounds of the r31 skyline


----------



## mrgnex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> That's what happens. If you go to your garage and look at the cars you own, you should see them on the list with a "new" tag like this


It says I've been given a Ford F-150 Raptor but it's not in my garage..


----------



## Azefore

'12 C63 is still my current favorite but Ill check both those out


----------



## andrews2547

The Lexus LFA is another good one.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> The Lexus LFA is another good one.


I prefer KNAWLEDGE.


----------



## dbLIVEdb

Bugatti veyron. Lambo Huracan and Ferrari 458 do nicely with some upgrades..


----------



## andrews2547

They Veyron is useless the EB110 is much lighter and you can swap the Veyron engine into it.


----------



## dbLIVEdb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> They Veyron is useless the EB110 is much lighter and you can swap the Veyron engine into it.


I'd love to race you in my S2 998 version I've tuned.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dbLIVEdb*
> 
> I'd love to race you in my S2 998 version I've tuned.


I don't have an EB110 at the moment and I only have Cr. 200K because I keep buying cars, but I'd race you when I get one.


----------



## dbLIVEdb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> I don't have an EB110 at the moment and I only have Cr. 200K because I keep buying cars, but I'd race you when I get one.


I have both the veyron handles much better. But the LaFerrari handles the best. Plus my Veyron has 10 points in 3 performance catagories. I wish we could race for credits to gamble. So far I have 227 cars in my garage. Thankfully sort is somewhat functional otherwise it takes awhile look at them all


----------



## xTesla1856

Anyone else experiencing random crashes and freezes in the past few days? Also, the servers have been down for me the last 3 days


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xTesla1856*
> 
> Anyone else experiencing random crashes and freezes in the past few days? Also, the servers have been down for me the last 3 days


I've been unable to play for the last 2 days, it spends a few minutes loading into the game, then crashes with no error code when it's done loading. I assumed it was a problem with my hardware, but it seems to be happening to a few other people. As for the servers being down, it they were working perfectly fine for me 3 days ago. I do think like they perform maintenance on their servers every day at around 21:00 GMT for 20-30 minutes.


----------



## dbLIVEdb

There has been an update to 1.42.0.1. The game works fine here, resetting the app sometimes works but I haven't had to do that yet.


----------



## xTesla1856

Am I the only one getting absolutely horrific performance, despite having a very capable system? The low framerates, the freezes, the bluescreens, the stuttering, the bugs, the downright idiotic AI, ..... Where's that refund button again?


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xTesla1856*
> 
> Am I the only one getting absolutely horrific performance, despite having a very capable system? The low framerates, the freezes, the bluescreens, the stuttering, the bugs, the downright idiotic AI, ..... Where's that refund button again?


Yes, you are literally the only person getting bad performance.









As for the BSODs, stuttering and freezes, that will most likely be down to an unstable overclock or faulty hardware. I've played it with faulty RAM and I've never once had a BSOD while the game was running.

Stuttering and freezes were mostly fixed for most people with the last 2 updates, BSODs were never an issue.


----------



## Azefore

BSOD's, freezes, bugs, AI set on easy with simulation off, and low FPS have never been a problem on my system with lesser/older hardware at 1440p.


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xTesla1856*
> 
> Am I the only one getting absolutely horrific performance, despite having a very capable system? The low framerates, the freezes, the bluescreens, the stuttering, the bugs, the downright idiotic AI, ..... Where's that refund button again?


Nope, everything you described is something I have experienced as well. Not only that, but I also was not permitted a refund by Microsoft. This game is trash amigo.


----------



## xTesla1856

Yesterday I got my new utlrawide monitor, and in-game whenever there are raindrops on the screen (on the camera so to say) the left edge of the screen (maybe an inch or so) completely spazzes out in a rainbowy-artefacting color mess Switch to the interior cam and it all goes away. Before anyone blames my hardware again: No, it is not due to a faulty monitor, GPU, overclock, driver etc. The issue is well documented and known. For spending almost 150 bucks at this point, I'd expect better QC at Turn10. Do none of the employees use an ultrawide?


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xTesla1856*
> 
> Yesterday I got my new utlrawide monitor, and in-game whenever there are raindrops on the screen (on the camera so to say) the left edge of the screen (maybe an inch or so) completely spazzes out in a rainbowy-artefacting color mess Switch to the interior cam and it all goes away. Before anyone blames my hardware again: No, it is not due to a faulty monitor, GPU, overclock, driver etc. The issue is well documented and known. For spending almost 150 bucks at this point, I'd expect better QC at Turn10. Do none of the employees use an ultrawide?


Screenshot?

Also the Horizon series isn't made by Turn10, it's made by a different developer using Turn10 assets. This is why Forza Apex (developed by Turn10) runs significantly better than Horizon (developed by Playground Games).


----------



## Azefore

Baffling


----------



## xTesla1856

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Screenshot?
> 
> Also the Horizon series isn't made by Turn10, it's made by a different developer using Turn10 assets. This is why Forza Apex (developed by Turn10) runs significantly better than Horizon (developed by Playground Games).





Only happens on exterior cameras when there are raindrops on the screen (camera). Switch to interior camera and it goes away. Settings are 3440x1440, everything maxed with 8xMSAA.


----------



## andrews2547

That is a known issue, but I don't think the devs are doing anything about it. Try turning MSAA off to see if that fixes it. I've heard that it does sometimes fix it, but it sometimes doesn't.


----------



## xTesla1856

Got my refund last week, here's a comment I posted on reddit about the issue:
Quote:


> I'm not relaxing over this, for demanding 130+ including all the DLCs and expansions, the performance is a joke on PC. Graphics settings don't make an impact on framerates at all, the stuttering and frame drops are horrendous. What's even more perplexing is that the more powerful your system is, the more issues you have. People with midrange PCs at 1080p might have a good time, but the high end users are having nightmare performance.
> There is no excuse in 2017 for an XBOX ONE TITLE to run so poorly on a $4500 computer. This is a sloppiness and laziness at it's worst from PG and T10. And don't get me started about all the countless other bugs, glitches and glaring oversights. Issues that the franchise has had for almost 10 years now. Don't tell me to relax, this is ridiculous. Just because you're happy with the performance, doesn't make the port any better.


----------



## Cybertox

How the hell did you manage to get a refund? I was denied mine.


----------



## Ironcobra

This poster over at the forza forums posted this video





This covers my problems to the tee. It runs great for 5-10 minutes then its all downhill until i restart. The poster claimed pg contacted him by pm and is trying to work on the issue. We will see pg has been pretty quiet and seem to be ignoring many long time bugs. Crazy how bad there support is for a 130 dollar game.

Link to thread if im allowed: https://forums.forzamotorsport.net/turn10_postst91958_MEMORY-LEAK-STILL-THERE--VRAM-ISSUE.aspx

This game played really well in January but now its completely gone on any settings.


----------



## xTesla1856

Exactly why I refunded and got the dev build instead. There is no reason the rig in my signature should not be able to play a freaking XBOX ONE TITLE at anything less than ultra settings with 8x MSAA on 3440x1440. And for them to charge 130 dollars for this still broken stuttery mess is beyond me.


----------



## andrews2547

There's a 4.0L flat 6 engine in there, somewhere behind the washing machine parts.


----------



## Cybertox

Thanks to the performance patch released back in May, I am now getting a pretty solid 60 fps with everything on max at 2560x1440, FXAA is enabled and MSAA set to 4x. Better late than never


----------



## faction87

Has anyone else not been able to sync their save game data ?? Ive installed and played Forza Motorsport 7 when it came out jus bit ago but I cant gett my save game profile toload or sync. any ideas?


----------



## gordesky1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faction87*
> 
> Has anyone else not been able to sync their save game data ?? Ive installed and played Forza Motorsport 7 when it came out jus bit ago but I cant gett my save game profile toload or sync. any ideas?


I don't think you can sync game profiles from horizon too 7? If that's what you mean?. 2 different games if so.


----------

